# ~~ SIDE II SIDE CUSTOM HYDRAULICZ ~~



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

*WILL POST MORE PICZ UP SOON*</span>

 :biggrin:


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

*WILL POST MORE PICZ UP SOON*</span>

 :biggrin:


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

How much to reinforce a set of g body lowers?


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Apr 3 2009, 08:42 AM~13474326
> *How much to reinforce a set of g body lowers?
> *


U WANT 2 REINFORCE N ADD DEEPER SPRING POCKET??? $130 WIT OR WIT OUT SPRING POCKET... LMK


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

LOOKING GOOD UCE!!!!!!!


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Apr 2 2009, 11:59 PM~13472644
> *WILL POST MORE PICZ UP SOON</span>
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


LOOKING GOOD BROOOTHER!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Apr 3 2009, 10:09 PM~13480143
> *LOOKING GOOD BROOOTHER!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



THANKZ UCE KEEP IT 100 USO.........


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Apr 3 2009, 10:12 PM~13480163
> *THANKZ UCE KEEP IT 100  USO.........
> *


NO PROB UCE, U KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

TTT


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

GOOD LOOK'N


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

TTT FOR GOOD WORK


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)

The man sure can weld even i sublet work to him "unbreakable arms"


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1Stop Auto Shop_@Apr 5 2009, 06:39 PM~13490876
> *The man sure can weld even i sublet work to him "unbreakable arms"
> *


THANKZ HOMIE KEEP IT CUM'N....


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

NOT TO ASK A DUMB QUESTION FAM BUT

WHATS THE PURPOSE OF CHAINING THE FRONT

CAN IT BE DONE AFTER ARMS ARE WRAPPED AND CHROMED


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

ITS TO PREVENT THE LOWER ARM FROM SWINGING UNDER THE VEHICLE AND YOU LANDING ON YOUR RIM , ALSO PREVENTS THE COIL FROM FLYING OUT AND KNOCKING SOMEONE ON THERE ASS...I WOULD DO IT BEFORE YOU CHROME THE LOWERS


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)

YO NANO I NEED MY UPPERS DONE 4 MY CADDY ASAPOLOUS WHAT IT DEW CAN U GUYS MAKE IT HAPPEN OR DO U HAVE SOME DONE ALLREADY HIT ME BACK


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)

NEED SOME METAL WORK DONE WHERE ARE YOU GUYS REPLY IF YOU LIKE MONEY


----------



## juiced79regal (Sep 22, 2007)

quit bullshittin and do it your self! :twak:


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)

BUT I DONT FEEL LIKE IT


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1Stop Auto Shop_@May 1 2009, 10:19 AM~13753935
> *   BUT I DONT FEEL LIKE IT
> *


he not going to do them do it ur self


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)

ohhhhtayyy then!


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

HEREZ SUM WORK


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

HEREZ SUM WORK


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## juiced79regal (Sep 22, 2007)

NOT TRYING TO BE A SHIT TALKER BUT IS THAN REAR END FINISHED?


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

TTT UCE


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juiced79regal_@May 29 2009, 09:23 PM~14042604
> *NOT TRYING TO BE A SHIT TALKER BUT IS THAN REAR END FINISHED?
> *



NOPE WAZ JUZ TAKIN PICZ OF WAT WE DO N WERE FINISHIN DONT TRIP ALL WORK IZ SOLID......... :biggrin:


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juiced79regal_@May 29 2009, 09:23 PM~14042604
> *NOT TRYING TO BE A SHIT TALKER BUT IS THAN REAR END FINISHED?
> *




BY DA WAY GOOD LOOKIN OUT FLAKE... U NEVER ANSWERED WHEN WE CALLED 2 CUM GET DAT REGAL ONCE AGAIN U DID IT 2 ME BACK N DA DAY N AGAIN RECENTLY I SHOULD OF GUESSED ONCE A FLAKE ALWAYZ A FLAKE....... :thumbsup:


----------



## juiced79regal (Sep 22, 2007)

oh well i decided to put it back together did you forget that i texed your ass back. and as far as back in the day i dont even remember your ass
so watch who your calling a flake. unless your the one who wanted to trade for that piece of shit white town car.
:thumbsup:


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juiced79regal_@May 30 2009, 10:41 AM~14046014
> *oh well i decided to put it back together did you forget that i texed your ass back. and as far as back in the day i dont even remember your ass
> so watch who your calling a flake. unless your the one who wanted to trade for that piece of shit white town car.
> :thumbsup:
> *


BRO DAT CAR WAZ CLEANER DEN UR REGAL.. IM JUZ NOT A FORD MAN SORRY.......


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

WE READY FOR ALL UR WORK GET AT ME ASAP 559-761-7645


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

WE READY FOR ALL UR WORK GET AT ME ASAP 559-761-7645


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

can i see a car in the air hopping


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juiced79regal_@May 30 2009, 09:41 AM~14046014
> *oh well i decided to put it back together did you forget that i texed your ass back. and as far as back in the day i dont even remember your ass
> so watch who your calling a flake. unless your the one who wanted to trade for that piece of shit white town car.
> :thumbsup:
> *


WELL I CAN SAY "JUICED79REGAL" DIDNT FLAKE OUT ON ME...THANKS AGAIN FOR THE $20 WRAPPED & EXTENDED ARMS :biggrin:


----------



## black84 (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Dec 20 2009, 07:42 PM~16041122
> *can i see a car in the air hopping
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Dec 22 2009, 05:56 PM~16061521
> *WELL I CAN SAY "JUICED79REGAL" DIDNT FLAKE OUT ON ME...THANKS AGAIN FOR THE $20 WRAPPED & EXTENDED ARMS :biggrin:
> *


Yea I bet there a piece of shit aint no work better den ourz out here. B ready ur gonna b my 1st victim aight


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by black84_@Dec 23 2009, 12:06 AM~16065398
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Hey cheerleader post pic of ur car since u wanna cosign did u 4 get itz side II side built we did dat car not jd. Dr said don't get it twisted we built all ur carz...


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Dec 20 2009, 07:42 PM~16041122
> *can i see a car in the air hopping
> *


Yea u can we will pay u a visit real soon n u can.c a car n da air n person k


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@May 28 2009, 11:15 PM~14033883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good bro


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Jan 13 2010, 01:32 AM~16275241
> *Hey cheerleader post pic of ur car since u wanna cosign did u 4 get itz side II side built we did dat car not jd. Dr said don't get it twisted we built all ur carz...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:yes side 2 side did wraped the frame and wht u guys didnt put it on the bumper we did....ALL YOU GUYS DID WAS WRAP A FRAME HOW DO YOU WANT TO GET BUSINESS IF ALL U DO IS TALK SHIT AND DONT BACK IT UP IF REALLY DO GOT BEEF WITH US THEN LETS DO SUMTHING ABOUT CHUMP .....IF YOU DONT LIKE WHAT I GOT TO SAY THEN DO SUMTHING WHEN I SEE YOU ON THE STREETS DONT GET ALL BRAVE BEHIDE THE COMPUTER ETHIER BITCH


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Jan 13 2010, 10:09 AM~16277144
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:yes side 2 side did wraped the frame and wht u guys didnt put it on the bumper we did....ALL YOU GUYS DID WAS WRAP A FRAME HOW DO YOU WANT TO GET BUSINESS IF ALL U DO IS TALK SHIT AND DONT BACK IT UP IF REALLY DO GOT BEEF WITH US THEN LETS DO SUMTHING ABOUT CHUMP .....IF YOU DONT LIKE WHAT I GOT TO SAY THEN DO SUMTHING WHEN I SEE YOU ON THE STREETS DONT GET ALL BRAVE BEHIDE THE COMPUTER ETHIER BITCH
> *


Aint no 1 getin brave or scared diz iz a bussiness topic not shit talkerz or haterz topic so if u don't like wat I say stay off our shit n diz summer our carz will do da talkin believe dat now leave it at dat. Aint no 1 said therez a problem juz can't stand a hater n datz wat people look like.wen they talk shit bout sum1 shit


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Gato *****_@Jan 13 2010, 02:19 AM~16275406
> *Looks good bro
> *


 :biggrin: thankz bro. We will b postin more picz up soon got a couple new buildz cumin up


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Jan 13 2010, 10:53 AM~16277632
> *Aint no 1 getin brave or scared diz iz a bussiness topic not shit talkerz or haterz topic so if u don't like wat I say stay off our shit n diz summer our carz will do da talkin believe dat now leave it at dat. Aint no 1 said therez a problem juz can't stand a hater n datz wat people look like.wen they talk shit bout sum1 shit
> *


YA JUST LIKE U JUS SAID A HATER IS SUM1 WHO TALKS SHIT AND THATS WHAT U DO SO ARE u A HATER


----------



## juiced79regal (Sep 22, 2007)

Fuck pepsi 559 you little punk i'm sick of you and your shit talkin on me
you got the balls to say my arms werer a piece of shit look at those same ass pics that you keep posting ya and that rear end reiforce ment
that looks like some top notch work! here's and idea post some new pic's
and new video not the one of that same purple caddy. just wait till my "64" is finished i'm gonna swing all over your ass chump.


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juiced79regal_@Jan 13 2010, 11:36 AM~16277995
> *Fuck pepsi 559 you little punk i'm sick of you and your shit talkin on me
> you got the balls to say my arms werer a piece of shit look at those same ass pics that you keep posting ya and that rear end reiforce ment
> that looks like some top notch work! here's and idea post some new pic's
> ...


Bro no 1 talkin shit juz callin like I c it we offered u cash u flaked dat y I called u a flake pm me let talk


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Jan 13 2010, 11:03 AM~16277709
> *YA JUST LIKE U JUS SAID A HATER IS SUM1 WHO TALKS SHIT AND THATS WHAT U DO SO ARE A HATER
> *


Hater ha ha ha far from dat if I c sum clean shit ill give dem propz not talk shit. So yea no haterade here pimpn


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Jan 13 2010, 09:09 AM~16277144
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:yes side 2 side did wraped the frame and wht u guys didnt put it on the bumper we did....ALL YOU GUYS DID WAS WRAP A FRAME HOW DO YOU WANT TO GET BUSINESS IF ALL U DO IS TALK SHIT AND DONT BACK IT UP IF REALLY DO GOT BEEF WITH US THEN LETS DO SUMTHING ABOUT CHUMP .....IF YOU DONT LIKE WHAT I GOT TO SAY THEN DO SUMTHING WHEN I SEE YOU ON THE STREETS DONT GET ALL BRAVE BEHIDE THE COMPUTER ETHIER BITCH
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Jan 13 2010, 01:24 PM~16278880
> *Hater ha ha ha far from dat if I c sum clean shit ill give dem propz not talk shit. So yea no haterade here pimpn
> *


 :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 13 2010, 02:00 PM~16279230
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


whats crackn happy you see this punk on here !!!see you in LA real soon!!!!!...


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jan 13 2010, 04:10 PM~16280977
> *whats crackn happy you see this punk on here !!!see you in LA real soon!!!!!...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## juiced79regal (Sep 22, 2007)

I don't really give a fuck less if you call me a flake for not selling you my car. but for you to say my work is shit with that junk you keep posting picks of be funcking serious. :dunno:


----------



## fattface (Jan 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Jan 13 2010, 11:03 AM~16277709
> *YA JUST LIKE U JUS SAID A HATER IS SUM1 WHO TALKS SHIT AND THATS WHAT U DO SO ARE A HATER
> *


aye ***** u got sumthing to say to side2side say it to the mane ****** NANO AND HENRY if u keep saying the shops name like that!!!!!!!


----------



## fattface (Jan 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by black84_@Dec 23 2009, 12:06 AM~16065398
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


lets see u wit a shop an not doing work out of someone house.. u know they will call the city


----------



## fattface (Jan 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Dec 20 2009, 07:42 PM~16041122
> *can i see a car in the air hopping
> *


can i see ur car in the air


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fattface_@Jan 14 2010, 02:17 PM~16291044
> *can i see ur car in the air
> *


yes when and 4 some $$.o which car I have like 4 cars


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: lets do something this saturday 4 some $$$$$ or beer


> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Jan 13 2010, 01:35 AM~16275253
> *Yea u can we will pay u a visit real soon n u can.c a car n da air n person k
> *


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fattface_@Jan 14 2010, 04:26 AM~16287087
> *aye ***** u got sumthing to say to side2side say it to the mane ****** NANO AND HENRY if u keep saying the shops name like that!!!!!!!
> *


get a car foo!!!! then talk to me ***** !!!!!!!!tell then!!!!!! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fattface_@Jan 14 2010, 04:29 AM~16287090
> *lets see u wit a shop an not doing work out of someone house.. u know they will call the city
> *


the city was looking at your house today!!!!!!! :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## fattface (Jan 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Jan 14 2010, 06:48 PM~16293627
> *yes when and 4 some $$.o which car I have like 4 cars
> *


that BUCKET in the pic........


----------



## fattface (Jan 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jan 15 2010, 01:11 PM~16301599
> *get a car foo!!!! then talk to me ***** !!!!!!!!tell then!!!!!! :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


got one *****.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: so when do u want to hop 4 some $$$$ :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by fattface_@Jan 15 2010, 09:00 PM~16305574
> *that BUCKET in the pic........
> *


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fattface_@Jan 14 2010, 02:17 PM~16291044
> *can i see ur car in the air
> *


Look at my avatar I have something for you to see also Im backing up Chrome&paint
:0 
And step up Ur game


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jan 25 2010, 09:41 AM~16403509
> *Look at my avatar I have something for you to see also Im backing up Chrome&paint
> :0
> And step up Ur game
> *


Thatz koo they need all da back up they can get n we go sumthan 4 u az well pimp Side II Side don't get it twisted we cumin out hard


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

Picz cumn diz weekend juz finishin da last. Touchez on diz x-frame we juz built so NC RIDAHZ u should b happy itz waz built by da best n remarkable tyming


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Jan 25 2010, 12:08 PM~16404753
> *Thatz koo they need all da back up they can get n we go sumthan 4 u az well pimp Side II Side don't get it twisted we cumin out hard
> *


I will be waiting :0 
Let me know


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jan 29 2010, 10:08 AM~16450724
> *I will be waiting  :0
> Let me know
> *


 :0


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :wow: :wow:


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow cheerkeaderz awesume


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Feb 1 2010, 09:51 AM~16476411
> *Wow cheerkeaderz awesume
> *


Cheerleading :angry: 
I think that is you post your car!!!!
 mine is on my avatar :0


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Feb 1 2010, 10:27 AM~16476702
> *Cheerleading :angry:
> I think that is you post your car!!!!
> mine is on my avatar :0
> *


Yea I'm a cheerleader ha ha ha my carz n my avatar pimp. N don't trip ima hav me anotha lo lo soon. How am I a cheerleader I work at da shop n make money so yea go figure people alwayz hav sumthan 2 say don't they itz all good I aint tripin


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@May 29 2009, 12:14 AM~14033878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 1 2010, 01:12 PM~16477938
> *
> *


Thankz more picz will b up az soon az I get 2 a computer k


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno: no hop.I got $$$$$$$$


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Feb 1 2010, 05:20 PM~16480148
> *:dunno:  :dunno: no hop.I got $$$$$$$$
> *


me to i got a g stack....


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

559


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jan 25 2010, 08:41 AM~16403509
> *Look at my avatar I have something for you to see also Im backing up Chrome&paint
> :0
> And step up Ur game
> *


 :run:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

too much voilence here in the 559 :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Feb 5 2010, 10:19 AM~16521314
> *too much voilence here in the 559  :biggrin:
> *


Violence makes the world go round shut up rob thought you were a gangster !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Feb 5 2010, 10:49 AM~16522172
> *Violence makes the world go round shut up rob thought you were a gangster !!!!! :biggrin:
> *


gangster of love homie :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
im a lover not a fighter


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

[/img]








HEREZ SUM WORK
[/quote]
What does this do ? it doesnt support it from bending?


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> [/img]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does this do ? it doesnt support it from bending?
[/quote]
yo arron were you been bro


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

Been just sitting here watching ....how are you Rob.....


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> [/img]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does this do ? it doesnt support it from bending?
[/quote]
Bro thatz how he wanted it customer tellz uz wat they want we do it no ?'Z asked pimp


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> [/img]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does this do ? it doesnt support it from bending?
[/quote]
shit is ugly...for a shop.....junk junk junk :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: if i was that guy i wouldnt pay for shit.......throw it away


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

Dude stop being a fukin hater mind ur own buzzinezz. U 4 get who built ur framez 4 u we did da impala we built dat frame. Lyk I said b4 keep Side II Side out ur mouth thankz hav a great day....


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Feb 9 2010, 11:42 AM~16560559
> *Dude stop being a fukin hater mind ur own buzzinezz. U 4 get who built ur framez 4 u we did da impala we built dat frame. Lyk I said b4 keep Side II Side out ur mouth thankz hav a great day....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Feb 9 2010, 12:58 PM~16561139
> *:biggrin: ttt
> *


Watz up wit u steve o? Get @ me bro


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

u know who u r


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by north_side_allstar_@Feb 10 2010, 10:12 PM~16578737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Feb 9 2010, 11:42 AM~16560559
> *Dude stop being a fukin hater mind ur own buzzinezz. U 4 get who built ur framez 4 u we did da impala we built dat frame. Lyk I said b4 keep Side II Side out ur mouth thankz hav a great day....
> *


the frame that broke wast of money ask fat boy who made it the frame suckedt..like your shop... u were still in glide in low..or was it rollers only....*** club hopper :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Feb 10 2010, 10:33 PM~16579003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Feb 11 2010, 06:46 AM~16580840
> *the frame that broke wast of money ask fat boy who made it the frame suckedt..like your shop... u were still in glide in low..or was it rollers only....*** club hopper :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :loco: :loco: :loco: HE WASNT A MEMBER OF R.O


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

I've only been in 1 club Glide In Low n datz all I am n no club rite now I am part of a shop I work at so if ur gonna hate please know the factz b4 u open ur mouth n look stupid. I waz gonna prospect with UCE but neva came around 2 do it. However thankz for keppin me on ur mindz fanz I really am flattered.


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Feb 10 2010, 09:33 PM~16579003
> *
> 
> 
> ...



P.S. HES ONE BAD MOTHER FUCKER[/b]


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

were having our show again 1st place radical $1000 pay out
May 30th


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by north_side_allstar_@Feb 17 2010, 12:07 PM~16640454
> *P.S. HES ONE BAD MOTHER FUCKER*
> [/b]










I FOUND A PIC OF UR RIDE


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Feb 18 2010, 11:01 PM~16658022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that there knew hopper joe.....


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

*THANKS LOOKS BETTER THEN URE RECYCLED CAR*


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by north_side_allstar_@Feb 20 2010, 06:39 PM~16672992
> *THANKS LOOKS BETTER THEN URE RECYCLED CAR
> *


 :0 
I say let's hopp already no need to wait


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by north_side_allstar_@Feb 20 2010, 06:39 PM~16672992
> *THANKS LOOKS BETTER THEN URE RECYCLED CAR
> *


ya cuz u got a clean ride :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Feb 20 2010, 08:49 PM~16674338
> *ya cuz u got a clean ride :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsdown:
> *



I LOVE MY HATERS 
:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by north_side_allstar_@Feb 21 2010, 09:10 PM~16683126
> *I LOVE MY HATERS
> :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Feb 22 2010, 02:51 PM~16690461
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:thumbsup: :loco: :420: :420: :h5: :ninja: :run: :drama:


----------



## TRUTH_HURTS (Apr 21, 2008)

HAVEN'T SEEN A CLEAN CAR HERE YET


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

man these guys took my homie for a ride on an x frame they charged like 1400 he shoulda known wen he saw the price man it came out like shit now imma have to fix this thing and yes i gotta car too me n keebs gonna pay you a double and single visit  ha ha lol anyway i wont embarrass these guys with pics of the frame :0


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by north_side_allstar_@Feb 22 2010, 04:24 PM~16690795
> *:thumbsup:  :loco:  :420:  :420:  :h5:  :ninja:  :run:  :drama:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Feb 23 2010, 12:50 AM~16697140
> *man these guys took my homie for a ride on an x frame they charged like 1400 he shoulda known wen he saw the price man it came out like shit now imma have to fix this thing and yes i gotta car too me n keebs gonna pay you a double and single visit   ha ha lol anyway i wont embarrass these guys with pics of the frame  :0
> *


Cuz should of opened hiz mouth n he would of got hiz $$ back rather den sayn he liked it we told him 4rm da gate $$ back if he waznt satisfied so don't fukn hate ur knee high 2 a grazz hopper pimp


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Feb 23 2010, 12:50 AM~16697140
> *man these guys took my homie for a ride on an x frame they charged like 1400 he shoulda known wen he saw the price man it came out like shit now imma have to fix this thing and yes i gotta car too me n keebs gonna pay you a double and single visit   ha ha lol anyway i wont embarrass these guys with pics of the frame  :0
> *


Better yet put picz up n tell uz watz wrong wit it bsidez da fact dat da frame waz tweaked n da back which we told homie n he said he didn't care.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

you trying to tell me thats quality enough to win a show you know how much fill wellding a grinding imma have to do, thats bullshit it should've been ready out the gate looks like you bought one size metal and what bout those a-arms theyre not even wrapped around the bushing and the rear spring perch holes arent lined up right, your an amature  bro dont be lazy do it right no matter the situation with the custy all work you do[even the cheap stuff] reflects on you. no one cares bout the story all they remember is the work and who did it :0


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Feb 23 2010, 03:01 PM~16701953
> *you trying to tell me thats quality enough to win a show you know how much fill wellding a grinding imma have to do, thats bullshit it should've been ready out the gate looks like you bought one size metal and what bout those a-arms theyre not even wrapped around the bushing and the rear spring perch holes arent lined up right, your an amature   bro dont be lazy do it right no matter the situation with the custy all work you do[even the cheap stuff] reflects on you. no one cares bout the story all they remember is the work and who did it :0
> *


Basicly ur charging him an arm n a leg 2 mold hiz shit huh we don't mold told him dat 4rm da gate n we've had no problem on any of our work so can't wait 2 c u diz summer.


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

all bad 4 those guyzzzzzz!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

come and see me now and i aint chargin him shit hes like family imma wrap another x frame and post pics so you can learn how its done you know the sad part is i think you know how to do it right but your lazy :0  man and you gotta shop even sadder :wow:


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Feb 23 2010, 11:51 PM~16708451
> *come and see me now and i aint chargin him shit hes like family imma wrap another x frame and post pics so you can learn how its done you know the sad part is i think you know how to do it right but your lazy :0   man and you gotta shop even sadder :wow:
> *


Better yet cuz ur boy knowz were I'm @ y don't u stop by our shop n holla @ uz don't b scared pimp bring a friend I don't care I want u 2 talk shit bout our work 2 our face .


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Feb 23 2010, 11:51 PM~16708451
> *come and see me now and i aint chargin him shit hes like family imma wrap another x frame and post pics so you can learn how its done you know the sad part is i think you know how to do it right but your lazy :0   man and you gotta shop even sadder :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Feb 23 2010, 11:51 PM~16708451
> *come and see me now and i aint chargin him shit hes like family imma wrap another x frame and post pics so you can learn how its done you know the sad part is i think you know how to do it right but your lazy :0   man and you gotta shop even sadder :wow:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5: :yes: :yes: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRUTH_HURTS_@Feb 22 2010, 04:58 PM~16691124
> *HAVEN'T SEEN A CLEAN CAR HERE YET
> *


+2 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

alrighty then so whos on board for a you tube shoot at this dudes shop bumper style, :biggrin: :biggrin:  :0 :wow: its only gonna make you look stupid and loose business


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Feb 24 2010, 05:10 PM~16714283
> *alrighty then so whos on board for a you tube shoot at this dudes shop bumper style,  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :0  :wow: its only gonna make you look stupid and loose business
> *


 :0


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Feb 23 2010, 08:47 AM~16699075
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:drama: :drama:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

pm me keebs if your in :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by north_side_allstar_@Feb 24 2010, 08:04 PM~16716061
> *:drama:  :drama:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :ninja:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

hummm :wow:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

damnit i got caught sorrry stack i couldnt help myself but just look how pityful this guy is :biggrin:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

What the fuck mino don't try and put me on blast in this forum saying I'm not happy with the job $1400 and 14 days to wrap a frame I'm hella happy frames going under car in one week you say your going to have to fill and grind NO YOUR NOT that frame is a side to side frame not king fish you had your chance and yes we are family


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Feb 25 2010, 04:16 AM~16720063
> *What the fuck mino don't try and put me on blast in this forum saying I'm not happy with the job $1400 and 14 days to wrap a frame I'm hella happy frames going under car in one week you say your going to have to fill and grind NO YOUR NOT that frame is a side to side frame not king fish you had your chance and yes we are family
> *


Hey pimp get @ me we need 2 talk


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Feb 25 2010, 12:21 AM~16719347
> *damnit i got caught sorrry stack i couldnt help myself but just look how pityful this guy is  :biggrin:
> *


Cuz stop talkin and callin out 4 help man up cum see uz n talk n our facez.


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Feb 24 2010, 05:10 PM~16714283
> *alrighty then so whos on board for a you tube shoot at this dudes shop bumper style,  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :0  :wow: its only gonna make you look stupid and loose business
> *


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

:wow: . Ha ha ha


----------



## TheWord (Oct 13, 2009)

Now this is just my $.02 as someone reading this thread. From the beginning it seems like the shop did alright work at alright prices. I read 8 pages of the trash talking and NOW i can honestly say from a potential customer point of view I wouldn't waste my time going to this shop. If this is a quality shop this thread has made u look bad and your responses to the trash talk has also made u look bad. Just my $.02


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

I'm done with this I wasn't trying to piss off my friend ,but wat I don't understand is how I been good enough homie to have lifted every car you ever built or owned and not bring it to me but it's cool like I said ill leave this alone I'm out


----------



## 1Lethallow (Jun 14, 2009)

wow :0 :wow:


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheWord_@Feb 25 2010, 11:26 PM~16729979
> *Now this is just my $.02 as someone reading this thread. From the beginning it seems like the shop did alright work at alright prices. I read 8 pages of the trash talking and NOW i can honestly say from a potential customer point of view I wouldn't waste my time going to this shop. If this is a quality shop this thread has made u look bad and your responses to the trash talk has also made u look bad. Just my $.02
> *


Look I understand ur point of view itz juz dat obviouzly ppl lyke 2 hate n talk trash n a person can only take so much b4 he openz hiz mouth n obviouzly otha ppl make da trash talkerz look real stupid. All our work iz @ hella good pricez n quality work ppl will see Easter wen sum toyz cum out dat no 1 haz seen n all da clean work will prove it. Thankz for lookin @ our topic homie.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Feb 26 2010, 09:51 AM~16732782
> *Look I understand ur point of view itz juz dat obviouzly ppl lyke 2 hate n talk trash n a person can only take so much b4 he openz hiz mouth n obviouzly otha ppl make da trash talkerz look real stupid. All our work iz @ hella good pricez n quality work ppl will see Easter wen sum toyz cum out dat no 1 haz seen n all da clean work will prove it. Thankz for lookin @ our topic homie.
> *


can we have that in english please :biggrin: dam text talk what is the world coming to lol :biggrin:


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 26 2010, 02:25 PM~16734888
> *can we have that in english please  :biggrin: dam text talk what is the world coming to lol :biggrin:
> *


Ha ha ha my bad homie so use 2 textin I juz do it. :biggrin:


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheWord_@Feb 25 2010, 11:26 PM~16729979
> *Now this is just my $.02 as someone reading this thread. From the beginning it seems like the shop did alright work at alright prices. I read 8 pages of the trash talking and NOW i can honestly say from a potential customer point of view I wouldn't waste my time going to this shop. If this is a quality shop this thread has made u look bad and your responses to the trash talk has also made u look bad. Just my $.02
> *



:0


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheWord_@Feb 25 2010, 11:26 PM~16729979
> *Now this is just my $.02 as someone reading this thread. From the beginning it seems like the shop did alright work at alright prices. I read 8 pages of the trash talking and NOW i can honestly say from a potential customer point of view I wouldn't waste my time going to this shop. If this is a quality shop this thread has made u look bad and your responses to the trash talk has also made u look bad. Just my $.02
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Feb 24 2010, 09:41 PM~16718413
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :ninja:
> *


 :420: :h5: :h5: :rimshot: :ninja: u better :sprint: be fore i :boink: u


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

we got haters online


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheWord_@Feb 25 2010, 10:26 PM~16729979
> *Now this is just my $.02 as someone reading this thread. From the beginning it seems like the shop did alright work at alright prices. I read 8 pages of the trash talking and NOW i can honestly say from a potential customer point of view I wouldn't waste my time going to this shop. If this is a quality shop this thread has made u look bad and your responses to the trash talk has also made u look bad. Just my $.02
> *


no one cares wut u think ure a unknown person


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

[/img]










> What does this do ? it doesnt support it from bending?


Bro thatz how he wanted it customer tellz uz wat they want we do it no ?'Z asked pimp
[/quote]

hey homie, not trying to talk shit or nothing like that...this is just my perspective and maybe some others who've seen this picture....when asked about this axle and that the work serves no purpose or reinforcement ur response was "thats what the customer wanted and u do what they wanted no questions asked"...thats not really a great answer since ur the professional and it was brought to you to do the work on...we all know what was done serves no reinforcement what so ever... so why do something like that that serves no purpose and take the guys money knowing its not doing him any bit of good..it just looks like u were more inclined to take the money instead of actually reinforcing that axle...doing that doesnt make u look good becuz u got paid and the axle has no support...maybe u told the customer doing it wouldnt provide any support and they didnt care...that part we dont know...

if a customer wants u to do soemthing and u knowingly do something that isnt a good idea, and the only reason u did it was cuz the customer said to and soemthing fails...then maybe u shouldnt really do it..cuz it just falls back on you and u dont want to make urself look bad...cuz u know what will happen, youll tell the customer "well thats what u told me u wanted me to do" and he will just say "well ur the professional thats why i brought it to you"..no matter how much someone paid for a job whether its a cheap price or a higher price, doing ur best is what people will see..they dont care how much the person paid or didnt pay, all people see is what was done...cuz in the end ur name will be mentioned in the work..and if other people see that then its just bad for business...word of mouth gets u more work than advertising....anyhow hopefully u took this in a positive way instead of a negative one..cuz in the end we are all here to put our work in and have some fun doing it...although we all get competitive in doing so a little constructive critcism is good and only improves the work we strive to do...


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

4 years you been talking shit hope its true im ready to bust your shops ass.....easter is almost here let me give you a lil previey of what you got comming.... so you can tell henry i heard he was going to serve me come get it owners on the switch......


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

EASTER NIGHT SIDE II SIDE VS THE WORLD THATS CRAZY WE GOT SO MUCH LOVE THEY WANNA HOP AGAINST US


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

maybe its to high for you do you want this one.....


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by north_side_allstar_@Feb 26 2010, 09:12 PM~16738355
> *EASTER NIGHT SIDE II SIDE VS THE WORLD THATS CRAZY WE GOT SO MUCH LOVE THEY WANNA HOP AGAINST US
> *


no its all that shit you guyz talk and aint got shit to hoppppppppppp :biggrin: .....


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

saturday a day befor easter kerny park bring your cars...we will be there all day ....dont miss the bbq....


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Feb 26 2010, 08:10 PM~16738335
> *4 years you been talking shit hope its true im ready to bust your shops ass.....easter is almost here let me give you a lil previey of what you got comming.... so you can tell henry i heard he was going to serve me come get it owners on the switch......
> 
> 
> ...



henry is not talking shit when he comes out he will
cars must be legal no trailer queens ....








SIDE2SIDE BITCHES


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Feb 26 2010, 08:19 PM~16738407
> *saturday a day befor easter kerny park bring your cars...we will be there all day ....dont miss the bbq....
> *


HOPE U HAVE IVAN ON THE SLOW ROSTER CUZ WE DONT EAT PIG


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> [/img]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey homie, not trying to talk shit or nothing like that...this is just my perspective and maybe some others who've seen this picture....when asked about this axle and that the work serves no purpose or reinforcement ur response was "thats what the customer wanted and u do what they wanted no questions asked"...thats not really a great answer since ur the professional and it was brought to you to do the work on...we all know what was done serves no reinforcement what so ever... so why do something like that that serves no purpose and take the guys money knowing its not doing him any bit of good..it just looks like u were more inclined to take the money instead of actually reinforcing that axle...doing that doesnt make u look good becuz u got paid and the axle has no support...maybe u told the customer doing it wouldnt provide any support and they didnt care...that part we dont know...

if a customer wants u to do soemthing and u knowingly do something that isnt a good idea, and the only reason u did it was cuz the customer said to and soemthing fails...then maybe u shouldnt really do it..cuz it just falls back on you and u dont want to make urself look bad...cuz u know what will happen, youll tell the customer "well thats what u told me u wanted me to do" and he will just say "well ur the professional thats why i brought it to you"..no matter how much someone paid for a job whether its a cheap price or a higher price, doing ur best is what people will see..they dont care how much the person paid or didnt pay, all people see is what was done...cuz in the end ur name will be mentioned in the work..and if other people see that then its just bad for business...word of mouth gets u more work than advertising....anyhow hopefully u took this in a positive way instead of a negative one..cuz in the end we are all here to put our work in and have some fun doing it...although we all get competitive in doing so a little constructive critcism is good and only improves the work we strive to do...
[/quote]
1 da car belongz 2 1 of our shop guyz and we know wat it doez and don't do he didn't pay and did hiz own work datz juz a sample rear end look @ ur boyz rear end and everyotha 1 we did clean. He iz learning how or waz learnin how 2 put n work trial and error.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Feb 26 2010, 10:34 PM~16738528
> *hey homie, not trying to talk shit or nothing like that...this is just my perspective and maybe some others who've seen this picture....when asked about this axle and that the work serves no purpose or reinforcement ur response was "thats what the customer wanted and u do what they wanted no questions asked"...thats not really a great answer since ur the professional and it was brought to you to do the work on...we all know what was done serves no reinforcement what so ever... so why do something like that that serves no purpose and take the guys money knowing its not doing him any bit of good..it just looks like u were more inclined to take the money instead of actually reinforcing that axle...doing that doesnt make u look good becuz u got paid and the axle has no support...maybe u told the customer doing it wouldnt provide any support and they didnt care...that part we dont know...
> 
> if a customer wants u to do soemthing and u knowingly do something that isnt a good idea, and the only reason u did it was cuz the customer said to and soemthing fails...then maybe u shouldnt really do it..cuz it just falls back on you and u dont want to make urself look bad...cuz u know what will happen, youll tell the customer "well thats what u told me u wanted me to do" and he will just say "well ur the professional thats why i brought it to you"..no matter how much someone paid for a job whether its a cheap price or a higher price, doing ur best is what people will see..they dont care how much the person paid or didnt pay, all people see is what was done...cuz in the end ur name will be mentioned in the work..and if other people see that then its just bad for business...word of mouth gets u more work than advertising....anyhow hopefully u took this in a positive way instead of a negative one..cuz in the end we are all here to put our work in and have some fun doing it...although we all get competitive in doing so a little constructive critcism is good and only improves the work we strive to do...
> *





> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Feb 26 2010, 10:34 PM~16738528
> *1 da car belongz 2 1 of our shop guyz and we know wat it doez and don't do he didn't pay and did hiz own work datz juz a sample rear end look @ ur boyz rear end and everyotha 1 we did clean. He iz learning how or waz learnin how 2 put n work trial and error.
> *



ya trial and error we all been there..lol...i put a plate over my axle to hide my reinforcment i did..the plate came out crooked so i hid that with a piece over the front..so u cant see my own fuck up..lol...


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by north_side_allstar_@Feb 26 2010, 09:23 PM~16738440
> *henry is not talking shit when he comes out he will
> cars must be legal no trailer queens....
> 
> ...


ill drive to your shop right know its nothing what you think my car dont drive...... :roflmao: :roflmao: ill be driving on kings canyon on easter to what....and it doesnt turn off....gad5YMPQvBY&feature=related


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Feb 26 2010, 09:10 PM~16738335
> *4 years you been talking shit hope its true im ready to bust your shops ass.....easter is almost here let me give you a lil previey of what you got comming.... so you can tell henry i heard he was going to serve me come get it owners on the switch......
> 
> 
> ...


Henry said he aint talkin shyt bout u and neva said he waz gonna serve u but he knowz whoz runnin back and cryin 2 u. If he had sumthan 2 say 2 u he'd tell u n ur face. Az for me I aint talkin shyt cuz I hav no low low 2 talk but wen I get 1 da car will talk not me understand.


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 26 2010, 09:41 PM~16738595
> *ya trial and error we all been there..lol...i put a plate over my axle to hide my reinforcment i did..the plate came out crooked so i hid that with a piece over the front..so u cant see my own fuck up..lol...
> *


Yea we will b cuttin dat tubin off n he iz gonna redo it now dat he knowz how 2 do it da rite way lol


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Feb 26 2010, 08:48 PM~16738666
> *ill drive to your shop right know its nothing what you think my car dont drive...... :roflmao:  :roflmao: ill be driving on kings canyon on easter to what....and it doesnt turn off....gad5YMPQvBY&feature=related
> *



:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Feb 26 2010, 09:49 PM~16738670
> *Henry said he aint talkin shyt bout u and neva said her waz gonna serve u but he knowz whoz runnin back and cryin 2 u. If he had sumthan 2 say 2 u he'd tell u n ur face. Az for me I aint talkin shyt cuz I hav no low low 2 talk but wen I get 1 da car will talk not me understand.
> *


yeah he would know whose running back.....what ever you know were ready...easter


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

I GOT LEAD FOR THE CHIPPERS IN HERE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by north_side_allstar_@Feb 26 2010, 09:02 PM~16738255
> *:420:  :h5:  :h5:  :rimshot:  :ninja: u better  :sprint:  be fore i :boink: u
> *


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Feb 26 2010, 10:56 PM~16739177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ugh can i get two truck loads delivered... :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Sorry bout bullying on you guys I was venting I do that from time to time deff was t trying to piss off lee he's my boy so sorry vatos


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Feb 27 2010, 03:54 PM~16743514
> *Sorry bout bullying on you guys I was venting I do that from time to time deff was t trying to piss off lee he's my boy so sorry vatos
> *


Man u sound like [email protected]@@[email protected]@@! Don't apologize stand to your comments


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Feb 26 2010, 09:56 PM~16739177
> *
> 
> 
> ...



YUP U WILL NEED IT.. :twak: :buttkick: hno:   :420:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Feb 27 2010, 04:39 PM~16744188
> *Man u sound like [email protected]@@[email protected]@@! Don't apologize stand to your comments
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Naw m just trying to keep my homie from having hard feelings if he wants to bring work to these dudes wateva I ain't got the time or effort
for these vatos m just gonna leave it alone


----------



## tonelocz559 (Feb 4, 2010)

how much would u charge me 2 put a set up im my 95 blazer ? i need everything but just want a basic set up up down and side 2 side ?


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tonelocz559_@Feb 28 2010, 09:01 AM~16749008
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Pm sent homie


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

Diz guy iz gettin ready 4 hiz haterz lol


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

Clean azz caddy a-armz 2 1/2" extension fully wrapped...










Diz b da Bozz aka da DR aka Mr. Nickelz


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Feb 28 2010, 10:01 AM~16749616
> *
> 
> 
> ...



YUP IM COMING TO BUST THAT ASS..... :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: :wave: :worship: :420: :420: :h5:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Feb 28 2010, 10:15 AM~16749707
> *
> 
> 
> ...



MINE LOOKS BETTER....







:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by north_side_allstar_@Feb 28 2010, 08:41 PM~16755311
> *MINE LOOKS BETTER....
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

i heard somebody was chippen tonight....


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Mar 1 2010, 10:27 PM~16767605
> *i heard somebody was chippen tonight....
> *


N who waz dat?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Mar 1 2010, 10:27 PM~16767605
> *i heard somebody was chippen tonight....
> *


 :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

Ncridahz watz up pimp we still gonna c u n da fam bam easter rite pimp?


----------



## 1Lethallow (Jun 14, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Mar 1 2010, 10:27 PM~16767605
> *i heard somebody was chippen tonight....
> *


whats up ive seen your cars so we no your not chippen :biggrin: single champ


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1Lethallow_@Mar 2 2010, 08:40 AM~16770541
> *:biggrin:
> whats up ive seen your cars so we no your not chippen :biggrin: single champ
> *


U mean lead champ lol :biggrin:


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Mar 2 2010, 09:11 AM~16770764
> *U mean lead champ lol  :biggrin:
> *


at least we know how to use it.single pump........ lets see you guys have a 40 inch lock up 700 lbs. of weight plus the 800 you guys just added with your fucken tires so far under your door I heard that shit hits like a bucking horse! And you're coming after me with that? So you guys ain't going be ready for easter?maybe youll be ready for the clovis rodeo........... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Mar 2 2010, 12:16 PM~16772402
> *at least we know how to use it.single pump........ lets see you guys have a 40 inch lock up 700 lbs. of weight plus the 800 you guys just added with your fucken tires so far under your door I heard that shit hits like a bucking horse! And you're coming after me with that? So you guys ain't going be ready for easter?maybe youll be ready for the clovis rodeo........... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL WHAT HAPPEN TODAY ?


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

He'll yeah can't wait you got the bones or should I bring them


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Mar 2 2010, 09:00 PM~16777786
> *He'll yeah can't wait you got the bones or should I bring them
> *


Shyt bring da bonez homie n sum cash lol I can't b touched n bonez lol.


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Mar 2 2010, 11:16 AM~16772402
> *at least we know how to use it.single pump........ lets see you guys have a 40 inch lock up 700 lbs. of weight plus the 800 you guys just added with your fucken tires so far under your door I heard that shit hits like a bucking horse! And you're coming after me with that? So you guys ain't going be ready for easter?maybe youll be ready for the clovis rodeo........... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :guns: :guns: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 

SIDE II SIDE IS COMING 2 BUST URE ASS ON EASTER JUST GO BACK AND DO URE CIRCUS ROUTINES :biggrin: :twak: :roflmao: hno: :420:


----------



## 1Lethallow (Jun 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Mar 2 2010, 09:11 AM~16770764
> *U mean lead champ lol  :biggrin:
> *


hes still the champ in la 85


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

Itz koo if u wanna praise a cheater bet he can't do dat wit out all dat lead n juz pump...


----------



## 1Lethallow (Jun 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Mar 2 2010, 10:55 PM~16779547
> *Itz koo if u wanna praise a cheater bet he can't do dat wit out all dat lead n juz pump...
> *


ha bro im not talkin shit i dont know you leland from ncridez is my homie the guys car bangs im no hater


----------



## 1Lethallow (Jun 14, 2009)

king fish 209 is our partner also will see how the 60 comes out and who knows maybe will do bizz


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1Lethallow_@Mar 2 2010, 11:03 PM~16779640
> *king fish 209 is our partner also will see how the 60 comes out and who knows maybe will do bizz
> *


I feel u bro I aint a hater either cuz car doez fly but it flyz wit wieght not power feel me. Yea we prob gona do frame swap 4 leland n get hiz shyt goin diz nxt week cumn up bro. Stay up pimp


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 1Lethallow_@Mar 2 2010, 10:23 PM~16779167
> *hes still the champ in la 85
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Mar 2 2010, 10:55 PM~16779547
> *Itz koo if u wanna praise a cheater bet he can't do dat wit out all dat lead n juz pump...
> *


thats why your stuck doing 15 inches.maybeeeee 20.on a 40 inch lock up...dont lie whats the most inches you ever did you never got close to 30 come on guy... :0 :0 at least we know how to use our weight weight weight ........all that weight you guys got as soon as it works your going to get stuck at 40 inches :0 :0


----------



## 1Lethallow (Jun 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Mar 3 2010, 01:35 PM~16785295
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you know :biggrin:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

:dunno: :dunno: :ugh: :around:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

Sound like bullshit in here :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :ninja:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Dammmmmm can we get back to biz and stop all the shit talking it's only a frame MY FRAME 4 a 60 impala not a hopper a show car that has a straped frame any body can nick pick talk shit but who can wrap a frame for $1500 in two weeks when I was looking around no one could do it but Side II Side well ok $1850 when you add on the speeding ticket good looking out fellaz
Pics coming n am


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Mar 4 2010, 10:32 PM~16801788
> *Dammmmmm can we get back to biz and stop all the shit talking it's only a frame  MY FRAME 4 a 60 impala not a hopper a show car that has a straped frame any body can nick pick talk shit but who can wrap a frame for $1500 in two weeks when I was looking around no one could do it but Side II Side well ok $1850 when you add on the speeding ticket good looking out fellaz
> Pics coming n am
> *


Ha ha ha damn $350 4 dat ticket wow don't get caught slippin on da way back diz weekend pimp we will b waitin 4 u n I got a lil suprize 4 u lol... NCRIDAHZ r good n my book.


----------



## SACRIDAH64 (Aug 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

I'm coming for Easter n gonna shut down all the bullshit talking you can cry bout my weight after you see the bottom of my tires no ones gonna care  with all due respect of course


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

JUST BE AT KEARNEY PARK ON 3-27-10.U CAN HOP ALL U WANT. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Mar 5 2010, 10:53 PM~16810683
> *JUST BE AT KEARNEY PARK ON 3-27-10.U CAN HOP ALL U WANT. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

karma - 60 is coming out for the 2010 show year


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Home 
Help 
LayItLow 



The following files were uploaded:
R1-17A_0001.jpg 
R1-10A.jpg 
R1-11A_0001.jpg 
R1-13A.jpg 
R1-18A_0001.jpg 


Forum tags

[img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/R1-17A_0001.jpg










































Uploaded images


R1-17A_0001.jpg 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




R1-10A.jpg 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




R1-11A_0001.jpg 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




R1-13A.jpg 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




R1-18A_0001.jpg 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Uploader by PHP Scripts. 
Processed in 4.51799607 second.


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

some more pics of the frame work by Side II Side Custom 















































more pics of the frame being molded before it goes to the body man


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Mar 6 2010, 09:27 PM~16816713
> *some more pics of the frame work by Side II Side Custom
> 
> 
> ...


Good lookin on da picz pimp :biggrin:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

CLOWNS AND THE PORKY CLAN JUS LEAVE US !!!! U LET LOWRIDEING 2 SHIT HERE ITS NO FUN SIDE2SIDE IZ 4 LIFE U WILL NEVER TAKE R SHIT FROM US!!!ONE LUV 2 MY REAL DOGS AND U GUYS KNOWN THIS MAN!!!! THIS IZ BIG JOE RAMOS NSF AKA BOSS HOGG U FOOLZ$$$$ ALWAYZ HAV THOSE HOT AND READYS U PIGS!!!! :420: :420:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

THATS FINE WIT ME IF U GUYS DONT WANT 2 B ARE FRIENDS!!! IT IS WIT IT IS FAT KIDS $$$$ BIG JOE


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

pics of my ride before we loaded it up to go to the body man



















look at the motherf$cking rimmmmz









:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Mar 7 2010, 09:47 PM~16824858
> *pics of my ride before we loaded it up to go to the body man
> 
> 
> ...



CLEAN ASS RIMS.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :420: :420: :420: :420: :h5: :h5:
U COMING DOWN 4 EASTER


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by north_side_allstar_@Mar 7 2010, 03:49 PM~16821309
> *THATS  FINE WIT ME  IF U GUYS DONT  WANT 2 B ARE FRIENDS!!! IT IS WIT IT IS FAT KIDS $$$$ BIG JOE
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: come get served up!!!!!agian!!!!! :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by north_side_allstar_@Mar 7 2010, 03:27 PM~16821119
> *CLOWNS AND THE PORKY CLAN JUS LEAVE US !!!! U LET LOWRIDEING 2 SHIT HERE ITS NO FUN SIDE2SIDE IZ 4 LIFE U WILL NEVER TAKE R SHIT FROM US!!!ONE LUV 2 MY REAL DOGS AND U GUYS  KNOWN THIS MAN!!!! THIS IZ BIG JOE RAMOS NSF AKA BOSS HOGG U FOOLZ$$$$ ALWAYZ HAV THOSE HOT AND READYS U PIGS!!!!  :420:  :420:
> *


chippers of the year!!!!!!!! aka cry babys!!!!!!


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Mar 8 2010, 04:57 PM~16831100
> *chippers of the year!!!!!!!! aka cry babys!!!!!!
> *


Its funny h0w they think that the SIDE II SIDE crew are cry babies at least we are n0t cheerleaders n were not chippers chippers r people that use weight
SIDE II SIDE 4 LIFE


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Mar 5 2010, 10:53 PM~16810683
> *JUST BE AT KEARNEY PARK ON 3-27-10.U CAN HOP ALL U WANT. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> [/img]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does this do ? it doesnt support it from bending?
[/quote]
THAT SHIT IF FUNNY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> What does this do ? it doesnt support it from bending?


THAT SHIT IF FUNNY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]
WHY SO LOW???


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by north_side_allstar_@Mar 11 2010, 11:32 AM~16860478
> *Its funny h0w they think that the SIDE II SIDE crew are cry babies at least we are n0t cheerleaders n were not chippers chippers r people that use weight
> SIDE II SIDE 4 LIFE
> *


cheerleaders what r u talkn about we got cars and u dnt want to talk about weight u act like u guys dont use it that green monte got a trunk full of it and still cant hit bumper u broke bitch takes u 2 years to lift a car it took u 3years just to buy one and if u ever do pull up on me dont b in a primerd car or a fuck macco paint job on it with toren up ass seat we ride an hop clean cars and yes there all street cars


----------



## BIGPIMPIN82 (Nov 24, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## black84 (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGPIMPIN82_@Mar 11 2010, 07:52 PM~16865518
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :drama: :drama:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

wow i think we should see some back bumper action :0


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Mar 11 2010, 11:01 PM~16866714
> *wow i think we should see some back bumper action :0
> *


 :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Mar 11 2010, 05:21 PM~16864018
> *cheerleaders what r u talkn about we got cars and u dnt want to talk about weight u act like u guys dont use it that green monte got a trunk full of it and still cant hit bumper u broke bitch takes u 2 years to lift a car it took u 3years just to buy one and if u ever do pull up on me dont b in a primerd car or a fuck macco paint job  on it with toren up ass seat we ride an hop clean cars and yes there all street cars
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

:boink:


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

We hav a fully wrapped Canadian X-frame $1350 complete wrapped rollin chasis $1700 also hav Cadillac/ Impala wrapped frame $1100 complete wrapped rollin chasis $1400


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Mar 11 2010, 04:21 PM~16864018
> *cheerleaders what r u talkn about we got cars and u dnt want to talk about weight u act like u guys dont use it that green monte got a trunk full of it and still cant hit bumper u broke bitch takes u 2 years to lift a car it took u 3years just to buy one and if u ever do pull up on me dont b in a primerd car or a fuck macco paint job  on it with toren up ass seat we ride an hop clean cars and yes there all street cars
> *



*TALKING ABOUT PAINT JOBS Y DONT U GET A DIFFRENT COLOR BECAUSE THE 10 MOTHER FUCKERS THAT HAD THE CAR BEFORE U HAD THE SAME PAINT JOB....O YEA FIX THAT BROKEN FRAME U GOT* :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :h5: :h5: :420:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Mar 11 2010, 10:07 PM~16866803
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## BIGPIMPIN82 (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by north_side_allstar_@Mar 12 2010, 03:12 PM~16872067
> *TALKING ABOUT PAINT JOBS Y DONT U GET A DIFFRENT COLOR BECAUSE THE  10 MOTHER FUCKERS THAT HAD THE CAR BEFORE U HAD THE SAME PAINT JOB....O YEA FIX THAT BROKEN FRAME U GOT :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :h5:  :h5:  :420:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: IS THIS LOONEY TUNES? WHAT CAR DO YOU GOT OR ARE YOU A SHOP WORKER?


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by north_side_allstar_@Mar 12 2010, 02:13 PM~16872077
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


hope cry baby clay has his bucket ready for easter!!!!as for the rest of you lames your not on my level!!!!!! im calling your guyz hopper out with my street car single pump no piston no blader all pump power !!!!!!!! :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGPIMPIN82_@Mar 12 2010, 04:05 PM~16873605
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: IS THIS LOONEY TUNES? WHAT CAR DO YOU GOT OR ARE YOU A SHOP WORKER?
> *


SHOP WORKER TALKING ABOUT CARS HOPE U READY TO CUZ URE ON MY SHIT LIST 2 :biggrin: :h5: :420: :420: :420: :420: :drama: :ninja:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by north_side_allstar_@Mar 12 2010, 02:12 PM~16872067
> *TALKING ABOUT PAINT JOBS Y DONT U GET A DIFFRENT COLOR BECAUSE THE  10 MOTHER FUCKERS THAT HAD THE CAR BEFORE U HAD THE SAME PAINT JOB....O YEA FIX THAT BROKEN FRAME U GOT :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :h5:  :h5:  :420:
> *


shit ur ass up u dnt even wht ur talkn bout with ur bucket ass car u got :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Mar 12 2010, 04:25 PM~16873797
> *hope cry baby clay has his bucket ready for easter!!!!as for the rest of you lames your not on my level!!!!!! im calling your guyz hopper out with my street car single pump no piston no blader all pump power !!!!!!!! :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


WTF IS CRY BABY CLAY?


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by north_side_allstar_@Mar 12 2010, 07:10 PM~16874712
> *SHOP WORKER TALKING ABOUT CARS HOPE U READY TO CUZ URE ON MY SHIT LIST 2 :biggrin:  :h5:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :drama:  :ninja:
> *


you talk alot of shit for sum1 who cant finsh a car


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Mar 12 2010, 06:10 PM~16874717
> *shit ur ass up u dnt even wht ur talkn bout with ur bucket ass car u got :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> ...



DONT GET BUTT HURT....I DONT KNOW WUT IM TALKING ABOUT ABOUT THATS Y U WANTED US TO FIX URE PICE OF SHIT BROKEN FARME U GOT ON THAT SAME COLOR LIKE THE OTHER 10 FOOLS THAT HAD IT BEFORE U


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

THE FRAME WASNT BROKEN I WANTD IT WRAPED BUT IF U SAY ITS BROKE THN IT IS BUT IT SEVERD THAT CHIPPIN ASS CAPRICE U GUYS BUILT AND I ONLY NEED ONE PUMP TO STAND 3 WHEELS DNT HATE CUZ I GOT PAINT AND U GOT PRIMER U FUCKN CHEERLEADER


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Mar 12 2010, 06:11 PM~16874726
> *you talk alot of shit for sum1 who cant finsh a car
> *


I DONT GIVE A FUCK IF MY CAR IS PAINTED OR NOT ALL I WANA DO IS SERVE URE ASS....


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Mar 12 2010, 06:17 PM~16874787
> *THE FRAME WASNT BROKEN I WANTD IT WRAPED AND IM THE 2ND OWNER OF THAT CAR  SINCE IT GOT PAINTD LIKE THAT AND I DID THE REST U FUCKN CHEERLEADER
> *


CHEERLEADER fool im not u


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by north_side_allstar_@Mar 12 2010, 07:18 PM~16874800
> *CHEERLEADER fool im not u
> *


HOW AM I A CHEERLEADER BITCH I GOT CARS U DNT AND I DO HOPE U SERVE ME ONE DAY IVE BEEN WAITING FOR THAT FOR YEARS :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :guns: :guns: :burn: :burn: :buttkick: :buttkick: :boink:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

YOU KNOW THAT THE SHIT TALK YOU DO ON IS JUST MAKEN UR SHOP LOOK BAD


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Mar 12 2010, 06:22 PM~16874847
> *HOW AM I A CHEERLEADER BITCH I GOT CARS U DNT AND I DO HOPE U SERVE ME ONE DAY IVE BEEN WAITING FOR THAT FOR YEARS :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :twak:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :guns:  :guns:  :burn:  :burn:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :boink:
> *


 i know i dont got cars i dont recycle y u taking all this so serious


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Mar 12 2010, 06:25 PM~16874884
> *YOU KNOW THAT THE SHIT TALK YOU DO ON IS JUST MAKEN UR SHOP LOOK BAD
> *


is ok that just shows how much u r on our topic hating on us


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by north_side_allstar_@Mar 12 2010, 07:26 PM~16874894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by north_side_allstar_@Mar 12 2010, 07:28 PM~16874920
> *is ok that just shows how much u r on our topic hating on us
> *


IM NOT HATING I JUST LIKE TALKN SHIT TO U CUZ ITS SO EASY


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Mar 12 2010, 06:30 PM~16874936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :420: :420: :420: :420: :drama: :drama:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Mar 12 2010, 06:31 PM~16874948
> *IM NOT HATING I JUST LIKE TALKN SHIT TO U CUZ ITS SO EASY
> *


is ok that just shows me how much u care about ure friend luny. y cant it be like old times


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Mar 12 2010, 06:30 PM~16874936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :420: :h5: :rimshot: :ninja: :boink: :drama:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by north_side_allstar_@Mar 12 2010, 07:26 PM~16874894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is what your bring out.lol.LOL . THE QUESTION IS WHEN WILL IT COME OUT??? LOL I CANT STOP LOL. THAT IS A PEACE OF JUNK LOL THAT LOOKS LIKE JUNK LOL OH YA EVERY ONE IS SCARED OF THAT.LOL . WHAT OTHER CARS ARE YOU BRING OUT? ANY CARS WITH PAINT ON THEM ?LOL. HEY IS NANO BRING A CAR OUT? ARE YOU GIRLS GOING TO THE CAR SHOW ON THE 27? I THINK ALOT OF PEOPLE ARE GOING SO IF YOU WANT RESPECT YOU SHOULD SHOW UP.


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Mar 13 2010, 12:23 AM~16877989
> *this is what your bring out.lol.LOL . THE QUESTION IS WHEN WILL IT COME OUT??? LOL I CANT STOP LOL. THAT IS A PEACE OF JUNK LOL THAT LOOKS LIKE JUNK LOL OH YA EVERY ONE IS SCARED OF THAT.LOL . WHAT OTHER CARS ARE YOU BRING OUT? ANY CARS WITH PAINT ON THEM ?LOL. HEY IS NANO BRING A CAR OUT? ARE YOU GIRLS GOING TO THE CAR SHOW ON THE 27? I THINK ALOT OF PEOPLE ARE GOING SO IF YOU WANT RESPECT YOU SHOULD SHOW UP.
> *


Diz iz Henry. ivan u realy wanna talk shit who was the one crying and praying like a lil bitch when we got rolled up by the cops in front of isaac'z. So u tell me who's the crybaby


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Mar 13 2010, 02:24 PM~16881454
> *Diz iz Henry. ivan u realy wanna talk shit who was the one crying and praying like a lil bitch when we got rolled up by the cops in front of isaac'z. So u tell me who's the crybaby
> *


Lol wow lol can't stop lol lol


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Mar 12 2010, 11:23 PM~16877989
> *this is what your bring out.lol.LOL . THE QUESTION IS WHEN WILL IT COME OUT??? LOL I CANT STOP LOL. THAT IS A PEACE OF JUNK LOL THAT LOOKS LIKE JUNK LOL OH YA EVERY ONE IS SCARED OF THAT.LOL . WHAT OTHER CARS ARE YOU BRING OUT? ANY CARS WITH PAINT ON THEM ?LOL. HEY IS NANO BRING A CAR OUT? ARE YOU GIRLS GOING TO THE CAR SHOW ON THE 27? I THINK ALOT OF PEOPLE ARE GOING SO IF YOU WANT RESPECT YOU SHOULD SHOW UP.
> *



Don't. Worry about the paint job n when is coming out u aint no one speciel don't be mad n don't forget to take ure pills fat boy


----------



## BIGPIMPIN82 (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Mar 13 2010, 01:23 AM~16877989
> *this is what your bring out.lol.LOL . THE QUESTION IS WHEN WILL IT COME OUT??? LOL I CANT STOP LOL. THAT IS A PEACE OF JUNK LOL THAT LOOKS LIKE JUNK LOL OH YA EVERY ONE IS SCARED OF THAT.LOL . WHAT OTHER CARS ARE YOU BRING OUT? ANY CARS WITH PAINT ON THEM ?LOL. HEY IS NANO BRING A CAR OUT? ARE YOU GIRLS GOING TO THE CAR SHOW ON THE 27? I THINK ALOT OF PEOPLE ARE GOING SO IF YOU WANT RESPECT YOU SHOULD SHOW UP.
> *




JUST TO LET EVERYONE FROM SISY SIDE KNOW I WAS THE ONE WHO WROTE THAT... OK. JOHN WHITEBOY.. SO IF YOU WANT SOME YOU KNOW WHERE I STAY DAYTON AND LAFFETTE IVE BEEN HERE MY HOLE LIFE OK FAT HEN LOONY JENNY JONES NANO IF YOU HAVE A PROBLUM WITH ME COME SEE ME JUST DIPPIN ALL DAY ITS NOT LOWRIDING WITH OUT TEAM JD AND YOU KNOW IT.. WE WERE HERE FIRST AND TILL WE ALL DIE WE WILL STILL BE HERE ..OK SO IM HERE .....COME SURVE ME NOW FUCK EASTER... ALL THAT SECRET SHIT IS GAY LIKE ALL OF YOU . IM HERE ...


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Mar 13 2010, 03:24 PM~16881454
> *Diz iz Henry. ivan u realy wanna talk shit who was the one crying and praying like a lil bitch when we got rolled up by the cops in front of isaac'z. So u tell me who's the crybaby
> *


thats koo i wont put you on blast like that !!!!!!!!!!cry baby clay !!!!!!but i know where we stan!!!now!!!! it koooo !!!!!!but does your members know about the shit you talk about them went your around us!!!!but like i said cry baby clay i wont put you on blast!!!!!!!your day will come!!!!!like john said fuck easter we set a date now you should be ready right you guyz are a shop right!!!!! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: your guyz shop vs my street car!!!!owner;s on the switch!!!!!you let some one hit your switch you mite as well let him hit your bitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Mar 13 2010, 08:06 PM~16883660
> *thats koo i wont put you on blast like that !!!!!!!!!!cry baby clay !!!!!!but i know where we stan!!!now!!!!  it koooo !!!!!!but does your members know about the shit you talk  about them went your around us!!!!but like i said cry baby clay i wont put you on blast!!!!!!!your day will come!!!!!like john said fuck easter we set a date now you should be ready right you guyz are a shop right!!!!! :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: your guyz shop vs my street car!!!!owner;s on the switch!!!!!you let some one hit your switch you mite as well let him hit your bitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Wow u taking all this shit talking to serious u wana kill someone


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by north_side_allstar_@Mar 13 2010, 09:23 PM~16883776
> *Wow u taking all this shit talking to serious u wana kill someone
> *


fuck it take it how you wont to take it!!!!!!!!


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

we will be at roeding park this sunday fill free to pull up or shut up!!!!!!!


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Mar 13 2010, 09:49 PM~16883986
> *we will be at roeding park this sunday fill free to pull up or shut up!!!!!!!
> *


EASTER no zooner ztop azkin wen da tyme cumz n we r ready SIDE II SIDE will cum out n play knockin da compitition out 1 by 1 zo wait ur turn n itz all 4 fun n diz game. 2 war we go zo don't cry or try 2 fight wen we buzt dat azzez aight juz cum bac anotha day n hope u do better a winz a win a lozz iz a lozz aint nothan n by da way every1 our carz r all ztreet carz no zhop car dat car will b cumn zoon mid zummer zo 4 now all ztreet carz. Thankz 4 bein on our topic n makin uz famouz luv it ur guyz zhyt talkin iz payn our rent n bringin buzzinezz.


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Mar 14 2010, 11:42 AM~16886929
> *EASTER no zooner ztop azkin wen da tyme cumz n we r ready SIDE II SIDE will cum out n play knockin da compitition out 1 by 1 zo wait ur turn n  itz all 4 fun n diz game. 2 war we go zo don't cry or try 2 fight wen we buzt dat azzez aight juz cum bac anotha day n hope u do better a winz a win a lozz iz a lozz aint nothan n by da way every1 our carz r all ztreet carz no zhop car dat car will b cumn zoon mid zummer zo 4 now all ztreet carz. Thankz 4 bein on our topic n makin uz famouz luv it ur guyz zhyt talkin iz payn our rent n bringin buzzinezz.
> *


What u say lol 
This is a computer not a cell phone lol


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Mar 14 2010, 04:31 PM~16888546
> *What u say lol
> This is a computer not a cell phone lol
> *


Well I'm doin all diz 4rm a cell zo tuff luck


----------



## ICEMAN84 (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by north_side_allstar_@Mar 12 2010, 08:47 PM~16875876
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :420:  :h5:  :rimshot:  :ninja:  :boink:  :drama:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICEMAN84_@Mar 14 2010, 08:00 PM~16890312
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :burn: ICEMAN84


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

what happen i was at the park waiting!!!!!!lames!!!!!when to your members house!!!!!three time and they where out side no one pulled up!!!!!!! come on guyz arnt you guyz a shop!!!!!!dnt say i wasnt at park bcuz jenny jones seen us !!!!!and the pig seen us at his houes and came out and dnt do not a dam thing!!!!!cant wait for cry baby clay to take his shop car home !house calls every day !!!!!!!!!!!!!!thats if it runs and has tag!!!!!see you chipper later


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICEMAN84_@Mar 14 2010, 08:00 PM~16890312
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


chipper chipper


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Mar 14 2010, 09:18 PM~16891374
> *what happen i was at the park waiting!!!!!!lames!!!!!when to your members house!!!!!three time and they where out side no one pulled up!!!!!!! come on guyz arnt you guyz a shop!!!!!!dnt  say i wasnt at park bcuz jenny jones seen us !!!!!and the pig seen us at his houes and came out and dnt do not a dam thing!!!!!cant wait for cry baby clay to take his shop car home !house calls every day !!!!!!!!!!!!!!thats if it runs and has tag!!!!!see you chipper later
> *


Yea I zeen u @ da park n da 1 car n ur lil clan dat hit da zwitch chipped lyke a mutha fuka zhyt my truck hitz higher den dat wen I hit a zpeed bump zo if u guyz gna hit da zwitch make zure u dnt chip. Icemanz car hitz higher den dat n he only got 6 batteriez. Lyke I zaid a couple pozt back Eazter ok thankz again 4 bumpin da topicr


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Mar 14 2010, 09:18 PM~16891374
> *what happen i was at the park waiting!!!!!!lames!!!!!when to your members house!!!!!three time and they where out side no one pulled up!!!!!!! come on guyz arnt you guyz a shop!!!!!!dnt  say i wasnt at park bcuz jenny jones seen us !!!!!and the pig seen us at his houes and came out and dnt do not a dam thing!!!!!cant wait for cry baby clay to take his shop car home !house calls every day !!!!!!!!!!!!!!thats if it runs and has tag!!!!!see you chipper later
> *


Yea I zeen u @ da park n da 1 car n ur lil clan dat hit da zwitch chipped lyke a mutha fuka zhyt my truck hitz higher den dat wen I hit a zpeed bump zo if u guyz gna hit da zwitch make zure u dnt chip. Icemanz car hitz higher den dat n he only got 6 batteriez. Lyke I zaid a couple pozt back Eazter ok thankz again 4 bumpin da topic


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Mar 14 2010, 09:18 PM~16891374
> *what happen i was at the park waiting!!!!!!lames!!!!!when to your members house!!!!!three time and they where out side no one pulled up!!!!!!! come on guyz arnt you guyz a shop!!!!!!dnt  say i wasnt at park bcuz jenny jones seen us !!!!!and the pig seen us at his houes and came out and dnt do not a dam thing!!!!!cant wait for cry baby clay to take his shop car home !house calls every day !!!!!!!!!!!!!!thats if it runs and has tag!!!!!see you chipper later
> *


Diz Henry y u so concerned bout my car it is a street car not shop car will have tags so stop talking shit if u got a problem or sumthang 2 say 2 me u know were I stay come c me. Don't get pulled over by the copz again and don't start crying ok......get a life stay off of layitlow talking shit get a job...


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Mar 14 2010, 11:42 AM~16886929
> *EASTER no zooner ztop azkin wen da tyme cumz n we r ready SIDE II SIDE will cum out n play knockin da compitition out 1 by 1 zo wait ur turn n  itz all 4 fun n diz game. 2 war we go zo don't cry or try 2 fight wen we buzt dat azzez aight juz cum bac anotha day n hope u do better a winz a win a lozz iz a lozz aint nothan n by da way every1 our carz r all ztreet carz no zhop car dat car will b cumn zoon mid zummer zo 4 now all ztreet carz. Thankz 4 bein on our topic n makin uz famouz luv it ur guyz zhyt talkin iz payn our rent n bringin buzzinezz.
> *


the internet aint making you famous stand up and hit the street's


----------



## ICEMAN84 (Mar 15, 2010)

This is some funny shit ... It's funny how 1 dude roles tro the Hood quite as a muther fucker twise but when he roles with his homies you can hear this fool barking all the way down the P BLOCK shouting out house call but I only see maybe 2 cars that are cool and I think one of them dont even have juice in it and it's not that" 50 cent" Green lincon what you call that " Get Rich Or Try Dieing " come up wit your own name for your ride oh im sorry I think you bit your Car Club's name 2 form the guy's in L.A " Jus Dipin " .... anyways differnt topic ... 2 who this may consern over on the J.D team check this out homies ... I'm new to the game I was looking to get my car lifted and I was looking arround for a minute before I let Side II Side hook it up ... I got'z 2 say if you all had a shop and not working out of some ones garage you might got's some buniess .. Also I cant say I've seen or anyonez seen any ficks of any work you all have or did on any rides.. That RED Regal came up from Delano " Majestics C.C " and I belive it was painted and all ... I dont now what kind of funk you have with the other members of the crew but as far as me you don't me so get my name out your mouth .. Funny how one man's car can intemidate someone .... Peace ..... uffin:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICEMAN84_@Mar 15 2010, 08:30 AM~16894535
> *This is some funny shit ... It's funny how 1 dude roles tro the Hood quite as a muther fucker twise but when he roles with his homies you can hear this fool barking all the way down the P BLOCK shouting out house call but I only see maybe 2 cars that are cool and I think one of them dont even have juice in it and it's not that" 50 cent" Green lincon what you call that " Get Rich Or Try Dieing " come up wit your own name for your ride oh im sorry I think you bit your Car Club's name  2 form  the guy's in L.A " Jus Dipin "   .... anyways differnt topic ... 2 who this may consern over on the J.D team check this out homies ... I'm new to the game I was looking to get my car lifted and I was looking arround for a minute before I let Side II Side hook it up ... I got'z 2 say if you all had a shop and not working out of some ones garage you might got's some buniess .. Also I cant say I've seen or anyonez seen any ficks of any work you all have or did on any rides.. That RED Regal came up from  Delano " Majestics C.C " and I belive it was painted and all  ... I dont now what kind of funk you have with the other members of the crew but as far as me you don't me so get my name out your mouth .. Funny how one man's car can intemidate someone .... Peace ..... uffin:
> *


AYE HOMIE YOU HIT ON US FIRST SO NOW U GOT TO PULL UP OR SHUT THE FUCK UP DNT TRY TALKN ON HERE LIKE UR SUMBODY AND YES MY CAR DID CUM FROM DELANO PAINTD LIKE U SAID AN I DID THE REST OF IT AN IF YOU CANT TAKE THE HEAT LIKE UR BOY HENRY THEN MAYB LOWRIDEN AINT THE THING FOR YOU AND WE JUST DONT LOWRIDER FOR 3 MONTHS AND WAIT FOR EASTER AGAIN WE DO THIS SHIT ALL YEAR LONG HOMIE AN GET IT STR8 WERE NOT A SHOP SO WHY DO U CARE WERE WE WORK ON ARE CARS AT


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Mar 14 2010, 11:13 PM~16892620
> *Diz Henry y u so concerned bout my car it is a street car not shop car will have tags so stop talking shit if u got a problem or sumthang 2 say 2 me u know were I stay come c me. Don't get pulled over by the copz again and don't start crying ok......get a life stay off of layitlow talking shit get a job...
> *


ALL I GOT TO SAY TO YOU HENRY JUST REMEMBER HOW MANY TIME UR BOYS FROM UR CREW TURN THERE BACKS ON IF U DONT WANT BE HOMIE NOMORE THATS COOL BUT WHEN SHIT CRACKS ULL SEE WHO TRUE HOMIES REALLY ARE


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ICEMAN84_@Mar 15 2010, 08:30 AM~16894535
> *This is some funny shit ... It's funny how 1 dude roles tro the Hood quite as a muther fucker twise but when he roles with his homies you can hear this fool barking all the way down the P BLOCK shouting out house call but I only see maybe 2 cars that are cool and I think one of them dont even have juice in it and it's not that" 50 cent" Green lincon what you call that " Get Rich Or Try Dieing " come up wit your own name for your ride oh im sorry I think you bit your Car Club's name  2 form  the guy's in L.A " Jus Dipin "  .... anyways differnt topic ... 2 who this may consern over on the J.D team check this out homies ... I'm new to the game I was looking to get my car lifted and I was looking arround for a minute before I let Side II Side hook it up ... I got'z 2 say if you all had a shop and not working out of some ones garage you might got's some buniess .. Also I cant say I've seen or anyonez seen any ficks of any work you all have or did on any rides.. That RED Regal came up from  Delano " Majestics C.C " and I belive it was painted and all  ... I dont now what kind of funk you have with the other members of the crew but as far as me you don't me so get my name out your mouth .. Funny how one man's car can intemidate someone .... Peace ..... uffin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Mar 15 2010, 08:46 AM~16894682
> *ALL I GOT TO SAY TO YOU HENRY JUST REMEMBER HOW MANY TIME UR BOYS FROM UR CREW TURN THERE BACKS ON IF U DONT WANT BE HOMIE NOMORE THATS COOL BUT WHEN SHIT CRACKS ULL SEE WHO TRUE HOMIES REALLY ARE
> *


Diz Henry u wanna talk about true homies if that was you, you wouldn't b talking shit bout my crew true homies don't do that not like I just joined the crew I've been Side II Side since day 1 nothing new. As for not being homies anymore u guys fucked that up running your mouth bout me my car and my crew. Just let the cars do the talking


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Mar 15 2010, 09:06 AM~16894838
> *Diz Henry u wanna talk about true homies if that was you, you wouldn't b talking shit bout my crew true homies don't do that not like I just joined the crew I've been Side II Side since day 1 nothing new. As for not being homies anymore u guys fucked that up running your mouth bout me my car and my crew. Just let the cars do the talking
> *


YA BUT IT WAS OK WHEN UR CREW TALKED SHIT BUT WHEN WE TALK SHIT BACK YOU FELT WE BETRADED YOU AN NEVER TOLD THEM SHIT BOUT THAT JUST LIKE YOU SAID U KICKD JENNY JONES OUT THE UR CREW SEEMD LIKE BULLSHIT A IT WHAT IT IS THIS THE FIRST TIME WE GONE THU THIS WITH YOU AND WONT BE THE LAST I JUST HOPE U GOT THE HEART FOR THIS GAME


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGPIMPIN82_@Mar 13 2010, 07:50 PM~16883530
> *JUST TO LET EVERYONE FROM SISY SIDE KNOW I WAS THE ONE WHO WROTE THAT... OK. JOHN WHITEBOY.. SO IF YOU WANT SOME YOU KNOW WHERE I STAY DAYTON AND LAFFETTE IVE BEEN HERE MY HOLE LIFE OK FAT HEN LOONY JENNY JONES NANO IF YOU HAVE A PROBLUM WITH ME COME SEE ME JUST DIPPIN ALL DAY ITS NOT LOWRIDING WITH OUT TEAM JD AND YOU KNOW IT.. WE  WERE HERE FIRST AND TILL WE ALL DIE WE WILL STILL BE HERE ..OK SO IM HERE .....COME SURVE ME NOW FUCK EASTER... ALL THAT SECRET SHIT IS GAY LIKE ALL OF YOU . IM HERE ...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: this shit talking is not thing we dont take it serious like u guys


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Mar 14 2010, 10:42 AM~16886929
> *EASTER no zooner ztop azkin wen da tyme cumz n we r ready SIDE II SIDE will cum out n play knockin da compitition out 1 by 1 zo wait ur turn n  itz all 4 fun n diz game. 2 war we go zo don't cry or try 2 fight wen we buzt dat azzez aight juz cum bac anotha day n hope u do better a winz a win a lozz iz a lozz aint nothan n by da way every1 our carz r all ztreet carz no zhop car dat car will b cumn zoon mid zummer zo 4 now all ztreet carz. Thankz 4 bein on our topic n makin uz famouz luv it ur guyz zhyt talkin iz payn our rent n bringin buzzinezz.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Mar 13 2010, 08:31 PM~16883852
> *fuck it take it how you wont to take it!!!!!!!!
> *


take ure pills dont forget


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Mar 15 2010, 09:48 AM~16895156
> *YA BUT IT WAS OK WHEN UR CREW TALKED SHIT BUT WHEN WE TALK SHIT BACK  YOU FELT WE BETRADED YOU AN NEVER TOLD THEM SHIT BOUT THAT JUST LIKE YOU SAID U KICKD JENNY JONES OUT THE UR CREW SEEMD LIKE BULLSHIT  A IT WHAT IT IS THIS THE FIRST TIME WE GONE THU THIS WITH YOU AND WONT BE THE LAST I JUST HOPE U GOT THE HEART FOR THIS GAME
> *


Nano iz dat only dat can giv me da boot datz it till den I'll b Side II Side


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Mar 15 2010, 09:48 AM~16895156
> *YA BUT IT WAS OK WHEN UR CREW TALKED SHIT BUT WHEN WE TALK SHIT BACK  YOU FELT WE BETRADED YOU AN NEVER TOLD THEM SHIT BOUT THAT JUST LIKE YOU SAID U KICKD JENNY JONES OUT THE UR CREW SEEMD LIKE BULLSHIT  A IT WHAT IT IS THIS THE FIRST TIME WE GONE THU THIS WITH YOU AND WONT BE THE LAST I JUST HOPE U GOT THE HEART FOR THIS GAME
> *


Nano iz dat only dat can giv me da boot datz it till den I'll b Side II Side


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Mar 14 2010, 08:18 PM~16891374
> *what happen i was at the park waiting!!!!!!lames!!!!!when to your members house!!!!!three time and they where out side no one pulled up!!!!!!! come on guyz arnt you guyz a shop!!!!!!dnt  say i wasnt at park bcuz jenny jones seen us !!!!!and the pig seen us at his houes and came out and dnt do not a dam thing!!!!!cant wait for cry baby clay to take his shop car home !house calls every day !!!!!!!!!!!!!!thats if it runs and has tag!!!!!see you chipper later
> *



DID U HAVE FUN PLAYIN WIH URE SELF AT THE PARK N WUT CAR U TALKING ABOUT FAT KID


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Mar 14 2010, 09:45 PM~16892324
> *Yea I zeen u @ da park n da 1 car n ur lil clan dat hit da zwitch chipped lyke a mutha fuka zhyt my truck hitz higher den dat wen I hit a zpeed bump zo if u guyz gna hit da zwitch make zure u dnt chip. Icemanz car hitz higher den dat n he only got 6 batteriez. Lyke I zaid a couple pozt back Eazter ok thankz again 4 bumpin da topicr
> *



:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: CANT STOP LOL TRU THAT LIKE THAT ONE TIME WHEN WE SEEN BABY THEETH WE PULLED UP NEXT TO HIM AND THA ICEMAN'S CAR HITS HIGHER THEN THAT RECYCLED CUTLASS U HAVE


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Mar 14 2010, 10:13 PM~16892620
> *Diz Henry y u so concerned bout my car it is a street car not shop car will have tags so stop talking shit if u got a problem or sumthang 2 say 2 me u know were I stay come c me. Don't get pulled over by the copz again and don't start crying ok......get a life stay off of layitlow talking shit get a job...
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ICEMAN84_@Mar 15 2010, 07:30 AM~16894535
> *This is some funny shit ... It's funny how 1 dude roles tro the Hood quite as a muther fucker twise but when he roles with his homies you can hear this fool barking all the way down the P BLOCK shouting out house call but I only see maybe 2 cars that are cool and I think one of them dont even have juice in it and it's not that" 50 cent" Green lincon what you call that " Get Rich Or Try Dieing " come up wit your own name for your ride oh im sorry I think you bit your Car Club's name  2 form  the guy's in L.A " Jus Dipin "  .... anyways differnt topic ... 2 who this may consern over on the J.D team check this out homies ... I'm new to the game I was looking to get my car lifted and I was looking arround for a minute before I let Side II Side hook it up ... I got'z 2 say if you all had a shop and not working out of some ones garage you might got's some buniess .. Also I cant say I've seen or anyonez seen any ficks of any work you all have or did on any rides.. That RED Regal came up from  Delano " Majestics C.C " and I belive it was painted and all  ... I dont now what kind of funk you have with the other members of the crew but as far as me you don't me so get my name out your mouth .. Funny how one man's car can intemidate someone .... Peace ..... uffin:
> *



ICEMAN THAT RED CAR HAS BEEN THE SAME COLOR. EVERY FOOL THAT HAD IT BEFORE JOE JOE ITS BEEN THE SAME COLOR N ITS RECYCLED LOW LOW


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by north_side_allstar_@Mar 15 2010, 10:19 AM~16895431
> *ICEMAN THAT RED CAR HAS BEEN THE SAME COLOR. EVERY FOOL THAT HAD IT BEFORE JOE JOE ITS BEEN THE SAME COLOR N ITS RECYCLED LOW LOW
> *


DAM U KNOW MORE BOUT MY CAR THAN ME IS JUST ME OR DOES THIS TOPIC SEEM LIKE BROKEN RECORD TALK BOUT THE SAME SHIT OVER AN OVER AN OVER AGIAN AN STILL NOTHING NO PICS OF THERE RECENT WORK TO CUSTOMERS CARS OR THERE OWN CARS NO VIDEOS OF THERE CARS PUTIN WORK AT THE SHOWS AND ALL THEY DO IS TALK THE SAME SHIT OVER AN OVER AGAIN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Mar 15 2010, 09:49 AM~16895779
> *DAM U KNOW MORE BOUT MY CAR THAN ME IS JUST ME OR DOES THIS TOPIC SEEM LIKE BROKEN RECORD TALK BOUT THE SAME SHIT OVER AN OVER AN OVER AGIAN AN STILL NOTHING NO PICS OF THERE RECENT WORK TO CUSTOMERS CARS OR THERE OWN CARS  NO VIDEOS OF THERE CARS PUTIN WORK AT THE SHOWS AND ALL THEY DO IS TALK THE SAME SHIT OVER AN OVER AGAIN  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



ure funny baby teeth$$$$$$$I KNOWN ALL LOWRIDING U FAT KIDS O YEA TELL THAT FAT ACTOR STEVEN SEAGAL







jus 2 relax and eat more


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

:rimshot: :rimshot: :drama: :drama:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Mar 15 2010, 11:15 AM~16896479
> *:rimshot:  :rimshot:  :drama:  :drama:
> *



:yes: :yes: :drama: :drama:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

ivan aka fat steven seagul step ure game up


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

Joe Joe b4 u guys were neva talking to me now u guys put my name on there when u guy could of just called or came 2 my house but yall wanna act hard but yall aint


----------



## BIGPIMPIN82 (Nov 24, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> Diz Henry y u so concerned bout my car it is a street car not shop car will have tags so stop talking shit if u got a problem or sumthang 2 say 2 me u know were I stay come c me. Don't get pulled over by the copz again and don't start crying ok......get a life stay off of layitlow talking shit get a job...
> [/quote
> 
> 
> !!!!!!im done with you lames i dnt wont you guyz to say you guyz cant finsh your car's bcuz you where on here !!!!!selling wolf tickets!!!!!as for henry it's koo im done with you to foo !!!!!dnt exspect me to be there for you when shit go's down fuck freinds!!!!!!im done im going to serv all you guyz every time i see you!!!!!!no need to write back bcuz im not!!!!!! lifes a bitch then you die!!!!!


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> > Diz Henry y u so concerned bout my car it is a street car not shop car will have tags so stop talking shit if u got a problem or sumthang 2 say 2 me u know were I stay come c me. Don't get pulled over by the copz again and don't start crying ok......get a life stay off of layitlow talking shit get a job...
> > [/quote
> > !!!!!!im done with you lames i dnt wont you guyz to say you guyz cant finsh your car's bcuz you where on here !!!!!selling wolf tickets!!!!!as for henry it's koo im done with you to foo !!!!!dnt exspect me to be there for you when shit go's down fuck freinds!!!!!!im done im going to serv all you guyz every time i see you!!!!!!no need to write back bcuz im not!!!!!! lifes a bitch then you die!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Hoping for Easter we jus don't hear tales of ass whopping I was goin but Thers plenty of hoppers coming to clown you side to side people maybe you can get redemtion for sucking but probably not if you had a real car I'd send you mapquest to my house so I wouldn't have to leave to serve you suckers


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Mar 15 2010, 11:02 PM~16903046
> *Hoping for Easter we jus
> don't hear tales of ass whopping I was goin but Thers plenty of hoppers coming to clown you side to side people maybe you can get redemtion for sucking but probably not if you had a real car I'd send you mapquest to my house so I wouldn't have to leave to serve you suckers
> *


Look homie don't talk or make fukn excuzez bring ur azz down here n mayb we will let u go home wit a car don't run ur mouth we obviouzly handle it better den u. Bring ur punk azz down don't b zcared


----------



## BIGPIMPIN82 (Nov 24, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EXQAfafyt0


----------



## BIGPIMPIN82 (Nov 24, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7A9xs8P-les&feature=related


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGPIMPIN82_@Mar 16 2010, 12:04 AM~16903474
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EXQAfafyt0
> *


Ha ha ha yea yea I got zerved. Running 8 batteriez set up 4 lay n play on callapzed zpringz big deal I ztill pulled up....


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGPIMPIN82_@Mar 16 2010, 12:08 AM~16903489
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7A9xs8P-les&feature=related
> *


Ha ha ha u guyz juz made urzelfz look ztupid cuz da white boy called all u guyz out n no 1 pulled up ha ha ha juz dippin lookz ztupid in diz 1 good pozt up team JD ha ha ha ha :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Wasn't talkin violence meant car ass whopping but wateva vato didn't mean for u to get all anus hurt


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

:drama: :drama:


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

:drama: :h5: :drama:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ICEMAN84_@Mar 15 2010, 08:30 AM~16894535
> *This is some funny shit ... It's funny how 1 dude roles tro the Hood quite as a muther fucker twise but when he roles with his homies you can hear this fool barking all the way down the P BLOCK shouting out house call but I only see maybe 2 cars that are cool and I think one of them dont even have juice in it and it's not that" 50 cent" Green lincon what you call that " Get Rich Or Try Dieing " come up wit your own name for your ride oh im sorry I think you bit your Car Club's name  2 form  the guy's in L.A " Jus Dipin "  .... anyways differnt topic ... 2 who this may consern over on the J.D team check this out homies ... I'm new to the game I was looking to get my car lifted and I was looking arround for a minute before I let Side II Side hook it up ... I got'z 2 say if you all had a shop and not working out of some ones garage you might got's some buniess .. Also I cant say I've seen or anyonez seen any ficks of any work you all have or did on any rides.. That RED Regal came up from  Delano " Majestics C.C " and I belive it was painted and all  ... I dont now what kind of funk you have with the other members of the crew but as far as me you don't me so get my name out your mouth .. Funny how one man's car can intemidate someone .... Peace .....
> *


It's CEN CAL MAJESTICS not Delano that's my homie old car  Car looks good 2 me :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

any body got any chrome lower molding for a 87 cutty the ones on the bottom of the doors and quarter panels


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Mar 16 2010, 10:48 AM~16906255
> *Wasn't talkin violence meant car ass whopping but wateva vato didn't mean for u to get all anus hurt
> *


dont trip will go with you ! owners on the switch and all bring plenty of tissue for anyone who needs them :biggrin: let the cars talk and we have a garage built car ! worked on by girls :roflmao:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

What's wrong with garage and backyard built cars?
That's were majority of cars are built .!!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Mar 17 2010, 10:09 AM~16916212
> *What's wrong with garage and backyard built cars?
> That's were majority of cars are built .!!!!
> *


nothing is wrong with them thats where the 63 came from back yard and garage maybe a litttle front yard i supervise and the girls do most of the work


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

WOW... this whole thread belongs in the "what's ghetto" topic


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Mar 17 2010, 11:50 PM~16924370
> *nothing is wrong with them thats where the 63 came from back yard and garage maybe a litttle front yard i supervise and the girls do most of the work
> *


_lol my monte is front yard built lol_


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

This is true me an tim are just roadies the girls do all the work so let me chek and see if the ol ladies game for Easter


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

DO U GUYS LOVE BEEING IN OUR TOPIC OR WUT


----------



## bigbobby1963 (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Mar 17 2010, 09:09 AM~16916212
> *What's wrong with garage and backyard built cars?
> That's were majority of cars are built .!!!!
> *


GET THEM BRO


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Mar 20 2010, 07:27 AM~16944343
> *This is true me an tim are just roadies the girls do all the work so let me chek and see if the ol ladies game for Easter
> *


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

THATS RITE


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

hope you guyz are not going to be no showsss!!!!!!!!!see you guyz there!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Mar 25 2010, 02:12 PM~16999273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Zorry Side II Side will not b there we will b working n gettin ready 4 Eazter zunday and zum more carz cumin out lil after dat but hav a good tyme 2 every1 elze thankz 4 thinkin bout uz n da invitation...


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Mar 25 2010, 03:26 PM~17000071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Let's see them hopping any. Car three wheels :twak: :werd: :drama:


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Mar 25 2010, 03:37 PM~17000182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up Looney this is DAME you still playing with other "*****'s shit :drama: :buttkick:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Mar 25 2010, 01:12 PM~16999273
> *
> 
> 
> ...




YUP WERE NOT SHOWING UP SO HAVE FUN PLAYING WITH URE SELF....dont 4 get to bring


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@Mar 25 2010, 07:23 PM~17003157
> *Whats up Looney this is DAME you still playing with other "*****'s shit  :drama:   :buttkick:
> *




YUP DOG GETTING IT READY TO BUST URE ASS U RUSSIAN....I MEAN SPOOK1 
:twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :420: :420:
NOW DONT TAKE IT ALL SERIOUS LIKE EVERYONE ELSE DOES OK DOG


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by north_side_allstar_@Mar 26 2010, 10:17 AM~17007727
> *YUP DOG GETTING IT READY TO BUST URE ASS U RUSSIAN....I MEAN SPOOK1
> :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :420:  :420:
> NOW DONT TAKE IT ALL SERIOUS LIKE EVERYONE ELSE DOES OK DOG
> *


Looney your a funny lil "ASSHOLE" & im not taking it serious because this is Lowriding "RIGHT" :buttkick: :roflmao: 
:0


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by north_side_allstar_@Mar 26 2010, 10:21 AM~17007752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey looney i want to hopp against your lac with my NEW low~low not all of side II side just looney im a single pump too & im not talking about this baby blue "caprice" this is DAME so get at me punk#619~571~1965 hno:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I thought you guys where cool


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 26 2010, 12:48 PM~17008930
> *I thought you guys where cool
> *


We "ARE" how you been big "E"!! :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

cool bro same thing different day how bout you


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@Mar 26 2010, 01:51 PM~17008968
> *We "ARE"!!  :biggrin:
> *


fixxed :0


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@Mar 26 2010, 11:28 AM~17008735
> *Looney your a funny lil "ASSHOLE" & im not taking it serious because this is Lowriding "RIGHT"  :buttkick:  :roflmao:
> :0
> *


YES SIR


----------



## BIGPIMPIN82 (Nov 24, 2008)

:wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## omar.soto96 (Jul 31, 2008)

this is what i do homie u need anyone to work...lol....


----------



## omar.soto96 (Jul 31, 2008)

this is what i do homie u need anyone to work with u guys ..lol...


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by omar.soto96_@Mar 28 2010, 10:33 PM~17029813
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Naw we koo pimp we got it thankz anywayz... LOL


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

got any of my $$$ yet foo?? :wow:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

got any of my $$$ yet foo?? :wow:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@Mar 26 2010, 11:43 AM~17008880
> *Hey looney i want to hopp against your lac with my NEW low~low not all of side II side just looney im a single pump too & im not talking about this baby blue "caprice" this is DAME so get at me punk#619~571~1965    hno:
> *



WUT U BRINGING OUT
:420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by north_side_allstar_@Mar 29 2010, 10:12 PM~17040250
> *WUT U BRINGING OUT
> :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


Its all ready out were you at boy!! :biggrin:


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@Mar 30 2010, 12:45 AM~17041355
> *Its all ready out were you at boy!!  :biggrin:
> *


I know u aint talkin bout Island Gurl Dame cuz dat belongz 2 Tweet zo wat u got I aint zeen nothan new on da ztreetz yet pimp. U know were he be @ cum through n c uz u alone don't bring any cheerleaderz unlezz u need dem lol.


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

Zumthan 4 all my haterz Side II Side on mine all day everyday


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :420: :420: :420: :h5:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@Mar 29 2010, 11:45 PM~17041355
> *Its all ready out were you at boy!!  :biggrin:
> *



u know where im at all day dog


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

hope you guyz are ready for your big day view!!!!!!!!!!sunday :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Mar 25 2010, 03:14 PM~16999938
> *Zorry Side II Side will not b there we will b working n gettin ready 4 Eazter zunday and zum more carz cumin out lil after dat but hav a good tyme 2 every1 elze thankz 4 thinkin bout uz n da invitation...
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

It's Eater time hope to see all you out there .....
All bullshit aside let's see cars do the talking ....
And no hurt feelings


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Mar 31 2010, 11:00 PM~17063136
> *hope you guyz are ready for your big day view!!!!!!!!!!sunday :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


 :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: NOT READY :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

To all thoze lookin 4ward 2 zeein Side II Side out Easter we weill not make it due 2 high demand n buzzinezz we are unable 2 get our ridez ready we will b on da ztreetz witout hopperz they will hit da ztreet late diz month zorry 4 all da dizappointment n will hop zoon but not Eazter every1 b zafe n enjoy da day 4rm Side II Side n familiez


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Apr 3 2010, 01:09 AM~17083329
> *To all thoze lookin 4ward 2 zeein Side II Side out Easter we weill not make it due 2 high demand n buzzinezz we are unable 2 get our ridez ready we will b on da ztreetz witout hopperz they will hit da ztreet late diz month zorry 4 all da dizappointment n will hop zoon but not Eazter every1 b zafe n enjoy da day 4rm Side II Side n familiez
> *


DAM NOT AGAIN YOU GUYZ ARE GOING ON THREE YEARS NOW!!!!!!!! BUT FUCK IT MAYBE NEXT YEAR I TELL MY SELF!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGPIMPIN82 (Nov 24, 2008)

LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGPIMPIN82 (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Apr 3 2010, 02:09 AM~17083329
> *To all thoze lookin 4ward 2 zeein Side II Side out Easter we weill not make it due 2 high demand n buzzinezz we are unable 2 get our ridez ready we will b on da ztreetz witout hopperz they will hit da ztreet late diz month zorry 4 all da dizappointment n will hop zoon but not Eazter every1 b zafe n enjoy da day 4rm Side II Side n familiez
> *




OR YOUR CARS ARE NOT HOPPING LOL JUST TELL THE TRUTH


----------



## black84 (Dec 1, 2007)

:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :drama: :drama:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Apr 3 2010, 01:09 AM~17083329
> *To all thoze lookin 4ward 2 zeein Side II Side out Easter we weill not make it due 2 high demand n buzzinezz we are unable 2 get our ridez ready we will b on da ztreetz witout hopperz they will hit da ztreet late diz month zorry 4 all da dizappointment n will hop zoon but not Eazter every1 b zafe n enjoy da day 4rm Side II Side n familiez
> *


Wow all that's stuff said about Easter and you guys ain't showing up DAM :0 
It's all bad


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

Ha ha ha I knew people were gonna talk but itz aight I didn't zay we aint comin out diz year juz zaid zhyt happenz n a cuztomerz car cumz 1zt we will b out a couple weekz late datz it don't worry we will c u all on da ztreetz.


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Apr 3 2010, 09:53 AM~17084954
> *Ha ha ha I knew people were gonna talk but itz aight I didn't zay we aint comin out diz year juz zaid zhyt happenz n a cuztomerz car cumz 1zt we will b out a couple weekz late datz it don't worry we will c u all on da ztreetz.
> *


Dam atleast post the car u trying to hopp.!!!
I will hopp my backyard car against your shop car what u want to do let me know


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Apr 3 2010, 11:44 AM~17085522
> *Dam atleast post the car u trying to hopp.!!!
> I will hopp my backyard car against your shop car what u want to do let me know
> *


Don't trip u will c da carz zoon even if I have 2 cum zerve u @ home bro n none of our carz will b zhop carz get dat out ur damn headz all our carz r ztreet carz buddy ztreet carz can jump on freeway n haul azz witout fryin our trannyz lol no trailor queenz here partner


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Apr 3 2010, 09:25 PM~17088798
> *Don't trip u will c da carz zoon even if I have 2 cum zerve u @ home bro n none of our carz will b zhop carz get dat out ur damn headz all our carz r ztreet carz buddy ztreet carz can jump on freeway n haul azz witout fryin our trannyz lol no trailor queenz here partner
> *


Lol when ever u ready !!!!  
You have something to learn my ride is driveable can't wait to see you on the blvd !!!! No primer junk here .... single pump street ....going to show and hopp lol what u got.? Still waiting for atleast a pic ....


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

O Yeah me & only me. Built my car so don't get it Twisted lol homie :0


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Apr 4 2010, 07:36 AM~17091132
> *Lol when ever u ready !!!!
> You have something to learn my ride is driveable can't wait to see you on the blvd !!!! No primer junk here .... single pump street ....going to show and hopp  lol what u got.? Still waiting for atleast a pic ....
> *


they dnt have no car wouldnt you think theyed have there car on there avatar pic!!!but they do have there owen junk yard at that hole in wall shop there have!!!!!!!!i dnt see any thing complete at all out there they look like parts cars!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

let me know if you need an extra week or so


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Apr 4 2010, 02:52 PM~17093958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam its all bad if you want to hopp. on these dudes 2 ....... :0


----------



## !?WHO?! (Apr 17, 2008)

:run: :run: :run:


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Apr 4 2010, 02:52 PM~17093958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


or maybe next easter.... :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Apr 4 2010, 05:19 PM~17094873
> *or maybe next easter.... :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


I want there Monte what u say ?


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Apr 4 2010, 05:21 PM~17094884
> *I want there Monte what u say ?
> *


HOUSE CALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL OR SHOP CALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

!?WHO?! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

This the Doc y so much hate'n team JD let's all go 2 me-n-eds and shut tht bitch dwn thts rite


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

I'm tryin not to laugh wen I read these vatos making excuses and more excuse I'm in for a shop call let's do it right and get it on film why are they still talkin tough but never no action but that's just my chipper opinion :biggrin:  hit me up stack you already know I got your back on this one :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Apr 4 2010, 06:38 PM~17095377
> *This the Doc y so much hate'n team JD  let's all go 2 me-n-eds and shut tht bitch dwn thts rite
> *


AS LONG AS UR BUYING :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

Shit go'n 2 hav 2 save up 4 tht 1 cus slls n jd we r sum big *****'s the doc :biggrin:


----------



## BIGPIMPIN82 (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Apr 4 2010, 03:52 PM~17093958
> *
> 
> 
> ...



was that a girl hoppin that 63? thats a nice ass 63.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Mar 30 2010, 10:26 AM~17043883
> *I know u aint talkin bout Island Gurl Dame cuz dat belongz 2 Tweet zo wat u got I aint zeen nothan new on da ztreetz yet pimp. U know were he be @ cum through n c uz u alone don't bring any cheerleaderz  unlezz u need dem lol.
> *


Y all the "z" :dunno:


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 5 2010, 10:13 AM~17100290
> *Y all the "z"  :dunno:
> *


Juz a habit bro datz all... :biggrin: howz da cutty doin pimp aint zeen u zince dat cinco de mayo hop in Orange Cove.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Apr 5 2010, 11:09 AM~17100787
> *Juz a habit bro datz all... :biggrin: howz da cutty doin pimp aint zeen u zince dat cinco de mayo hop in Orange Cove.
> *


Its doin cool......i might re-do it for Torres Empire 4th of july show


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

KOOLAID COILS


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Apr 5 2010, 11:27 AM~17100902
> *KOOLAID COILS
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

You guys are fucking kiss ass ******* you post more gay pics of yourselves and your shitty tatoos then of any cars you do or that you claim to do you say your so busy you can't finish your cars your just fucking scarry quit making excuses or step up :0 losers


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Apr 6 2010, 11:17 PM~17119730
> *You guys are fucking kiss ass ******* you post more gay pics of yourselves and your shitty tatoos then of any cars you do or that you claim to do you say your so busy you can't finish your cars your just fucking scarry quit making excuses or step up :0 losers
> *


Look u lil knee high 2 a grazz hopper azz bitch bring ur zcary azz 2 our zhop zo we can zhut u da fuk up 4 good. Obviouzly we did a good job on ur boyz car ryte yea go fuk urzelf n cum get diz azz whoopin already. Unlezz ur zcared ****** man up n ill put diz zhyt on film bitch datz a promize.


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Apr 6 2010, 11:35 PM~17119882
> *Look u lil knee high 2 a grazz hopper azz bitch bring ur zcary azz 2 our zhop zo we can zhut u da fuk up 4 good. Obviouzly we did a good job on ur boyz car ryte yea go fuk urzelf n cum get diz azz whoopin already. Unlezz ur zcared ****** man up n ill put diz zhyt on film bitch datz a promize.
> *


Y all the Drama just post your car hopping and let that Do all the talking ....................... .....................that's all everybody is saying :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Apr 6 2010, 11:17 PM~17119730
> *You guys are fucking kiss ass ******* you post more gay pics of yourselves and your shitty tatoos then of any cars you do or that you claim to do you say your so busy you can't finish your cars your just fucking scarry quit making excuses or step up :0 losers
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Apr 7 2010, 08:34 AM~17122304
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *











THIS IS WUT U DO ALLDAY THE REALCLOWNS
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

:biggrin: 
???????????


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

:drama: :loco: :drama:


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

LET ME SHOW YOU A REAL SHOP SPECIALS COMMING SON REAL WELDERS REAL HYDRAULICS BUMPER CHECKN>>WERE TAKING OVER LOOSERS>>>>STRAIGHT CLOWNINS SHOP...COME GET YOUR CAR ON THE BUMPER.. 













































:0 :biggrin: any body willing to do a shop call we ready...


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@Apr 7 2010, 04:01 PM~17126277
> *:drama:  :loco:  :drama:
> *



:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak: :twak: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Apr 7 2010, 04:22 PM~17126437
> *LET ME SHOW YOU A REAL SHOP SPECIALS COMMING SON REAL WELDERS REAL HYDRAULICS BUMPER CHECKN>>WERE TAKING OVER LOOSERS>>>>STRAIGHT CLOWNINS SHOP...COME GET YOUR CAR ON THE BUMPER..
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Apr 6 2010, 11:35 PM~17119882
> *Look u lil knee high 2 a grazz hopper azz bitch bring ur zcary azz 2 our zhop zo we can zhut u da fuk up 4 good. Obviouzly we did a good job on ur boyz car ryte yea go fuk urzelf n cum get diz azz whoopin already. Unlezz ur zcared ****** man up n ill put diz zhyt on film bitch datz a promize.
> *


man come down whoop this fool's ass he a bitch any way or pay me some money !!!!i will do it he talk big but he isnt or jus bring a batterie and some jumper cable and touch him with it!!!!!!!!!it will be man down for shooooooo!!!!hart shocker :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: 
5 5 9


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Apr 7 2010, 09:39 PM~17129931
> *man come down whoop this fool's ass he a bitch any way  or pay me some money !!!!i will do it he talk big but he isnt or jus bring a batterie and some jumper cable and touch him with it!!!!!!!!!it will be man  down for shooooooo!!!!hart shocker :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Ha ha ha funny I'd rather b a zmall guy den a beach whale y u runnin ur mouth no 1 iz even talkin 2 u mind ur own buzzinezz


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Apr 7 2010, 10:19 PM~17130468
> *Ha ha ha funny I'd rather b a zmall guy den a beach whale y u runnin ur mouth no 1 iz even talkin 2 u mind ur own buzzinezz
> *


ill put you on the charger and your done!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Apr 7 2010, 10:19 PM~17130468
> *Ha ha ha funny I'd rather b a zmall guy den a beach whale y u runnin ur mouth no 1 iz even talkin 2 u mind ur own buzzinezz
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :run: :run: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Apr 7 2010, 08:39 PM~17129931
> *man come down whoop this fool's ass he a bitch any way  or pay me some money !!!!i will do it he talk big but he isnt or jus bring a batterie and some jumper cable and touch him with it!!!!!!!!!it will be man  down for shooooooo!!!!hart shocker :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Apr 7 2010, 09:30 PM~17130589
> *ill put you on the charger and your done!!!!!!!!!
> *



IVAN I DONT WANT URE BLOOD PRESSURE TO GO UP SO JUST GO AND TAKE URE MEDS....


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by north_side_allstar_@Apr 8 2010, 10:22 AM~17133912
> *IVAN I DONT WANT URE BLOOD PRESSURE TO GO UP SO JUST GO AND TAKE URE MEDS....
> 
> 
> ...


 :drama: :drama: :thumbsdown:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Why you still talking bring it to Motown or we can have it out in between somewere I ain't scarred of no gay half ass installers I'll go there I ain't no bitch see me at any show any park or parking lot fuck side to shit hydraulics


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Apr 8 2010, 12:33 PM~17135031
> *Why you still talking bring it to Motown or we can have it out in between somewere I ain't scarred of no gay half ass installers I'll go there I ain't no bitch see me at any show any park or parking lot fuck side to shit hydraulics
> *


Want zum lil bitch cum get zum 3256 N. Markz # 104 Frezno,CA bringz u azz we r waitin fuk wat da Chipperz n Clownz zay run up or zhut up lil fizh ur getn fed 2 da zharkz. Now zo cum hoe


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Apr 8 2010, 01:17 PM~17135403
> *Want zum lil bitch cum get zum 3256 N. Markz # 104 Frezno,CA bringz u azz we r waitin fuk wat da Chipperz n Clownz zay run up or zhut up lil fizh ur getn fed 2 da zharkz. Now zo cum hoe
> *


Chipper ha ha we haven't seen anything u have doing the dam thing


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Apr 8 2010, 01:17 PM~17135403
> *Want zum lil bitch cum get zum 3256 N. Markz # 104 Frezno,CA bringz u azz we r waitin fuk wat da Chipperz n Clownz zay run up or zhut up lil fizh ur getn fed 2 da zharkz. Now zo cum hoe
> *











if you call this chippin for a street car!!!!damm i wonder what your guyz hopper is doing !!!!!!!!i dont know how you guyz arnt ready your shop car been lifed for about 6 years and steal dnt hop!!!!!!!!!!!!your shop car vs my back yard car!!!!!oooooooo i for got you dnt even have a car !!!!!!!dnt ground out on a batterie it your last live!!!!!!pussey cat!!!!!!!!!!!!








look at this guy he isnt hard!!!!!!!


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

WHERE'S ALL THE SHOW CAR AT


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Apr 8 2010, 03:10 PM~17136280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Aww ima cry u hurt my feelin ha ha ha I got a car n itz gna buzt ur whole crewz azz wen it hitz da ztreet well mayb da 1 Side II Side built will giv me comp ha ha ha n u talkin bout da green monte it aint a zhop car n neva waz a zhop car dat car iz Big H car zo cum c him


----------



## BIGPIMPIN82 (Nov 24, 2008)

....


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

A telezcopic driveline will let u lock up on 18" cylinderz n drive layout n drive nothan wrong with it juz getn a bigger zlip zo don't need it anymore cumn off a 83 Monte Carlo wit a 4.3 V6 I'm azkin $150 pluz zhipping if interezted feel free 2 hit me up clozed driveline meazurez 4'8" all da way open 5'

Open all da way










Clozed all da way










:biggrin:


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Apr 8 2010, 03:10 PM~17136280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: is that a chiwawawawawa


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

Here 4 u haterz a lil zample of 1 of our ztreet carz cumn out again a ztreet car not zhop car???


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Apr 8 2010, 09:32 PM~17140186
> *:uh:  :uh: is that a chiwawawawawa
> *


It zure it I hav 3 of dem n juz had 5 pupz I alzo hav a red noze pit n an american bulldog n a cat watz ur point I hav lil kidz


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Apr 8 2010, 09:40 PM~17140298
> *Here 4 u haterz a lil zample of 1 of our ztreet carz cumn out again a ztreet car not zhop car???
> 
> 
> ...


That's cool u posted the car .....

I want dibs on the Monte against mine name the date and time ....
That's all I'm going to say till then I don't speak on this topic ....


----------



## black84 (Dec 1, 2007)

!?WHO?!, BIGPIMPIN82,I SPY ON U, :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Apr 8 2010, 09:40 PM~17140298
> *Here 4 u haterz a lil zample of 1 of our ztreet carz cumn out again a ztreet car not zhop car???
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WHEN IT WAS A DBL PUMP RITE SHIT I TOOK 3 PLACE AT SHOW 40 INCHS SINGLE PUMP AND I THINK BLACK84 TOOK 2 PLACE AT 45 INCHS SINGLE PUMP THAT WAS BACK IN 05


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Apr 8 2010, 06:28 PM~17138034
> *Aww ima cry u hurt my feelin ha ha ha I got a car n itz gna buzt ur whole crewz azz wen it hitz da ztreet well mayb da 1 Side II Side built will giv me comp ha ha ha n u talkin bout da green monte it aint a zhop car n neva waz a zhop car dat car iz Big H car zo cum c him
> *


i will be at your shop sunday so tell your big h to be ready!!!!!!!


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Apr 8 2010, 09:40 PM~17140298
> *Here 4 u haterz a lil zample of 1 of our ztreet carz cumn out again a ztreet car not zhop car???
> 
> 
> ...


so that means you guyz are ready so see you sunday at your shop !!!dnt back out......keep it on a double to i will show you a real single street car!!!!if not im going to go knock at your door at your house!!!!!!!!!!!!!fuckin pic look like it was black and white thats how old it is you jus add color oyaa good phote shop


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Apr 8 2010, 10:41 PM~17141073
> *i will be at your shop sunday so tell your big h to be ready!!!!!!!
> *


:wow: :drama:


----------



## I SPY ON U (Mar 25, 2010)

DAME THAT PICTURE IS OLD WHY DNT YOU "GUYs" PUT A UP TO DATE PICTURE OBVIOUSLY YOU GUYs DNT HAVE NOTHIN 4 DA STREETz JUST Admit :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I SPY ON U_@Apr 8 2010, 10:46 PM~17141128
> *DAME THAT PICTURE IS OLD WHY DNT YOU "GUYs" PUT A UP TO DATE PICTURE OBVIOUSLY YOU GUYs DNT HAVE NOTHIN 4 DA STREETz JUST Admit :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


:rofl: :buttkick: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Apr 8 2010, 10:43 PM~17141095
> *so that means you guyz are ready so see you sunday at your shop !!!dnt back out......keep it on a double to i will show you a real single street car!!!!if not im going to go knock at your door at your house!!!!!!!!!!!!!fuckin pic look like it was black and white thats how old it is you jus add color oyaa  good phote shop
> *


Alwayz got hate huh lol yea itz an old pic who carez u wntd 2 c a car n da air n it iz a zingle pump ztreet car. Truzt u dnt wna knock on my door unlezz u got an army dat will b da worzt thang 2 do my kidz live here n I dnt play wen it cumz 2 my fam call me a bitch all u wnt it don't hurt me juz wordz but u put my fam in danger dat will b da lazt thang u do zon truzt dat n datz no threat... U wna hop wait till my carz on da ztreet n pull up till den ztay da fuk away....


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

why is all this talk about hopping turning into more than that ? lets swing some cars


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Apr 8 2010, 10:43 PM~17141095
> *so that means you guyz are ready so see you sunday at your shop !!!dnt back out......keep it on a double to i will show you a real single street car!!!!if not im going to go knock at your door at your house!!!!!!!!!!!!!fuckin pic look like it was black and white thats how old it is you jus add color oyaa  good phote shop
> *


Da DR zaid tell uN ur a good fat ass shit talker ur cuttlass is junk jus like the rest of ur cars...N tell joe joe 2 put his car do'n 45 rite now never did it then and ain't go'n 2 do it now u guys r so full of shit its funny n if u got a problem wit him hiz crew or zhop cum c him. Big H zaid keep hiz name out ur mouth n cum c him u guyz n ur carz r a joke da only good car u got iz da 1 we built ha ha ha


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Apr 8 2010, 10:43 PM~17141095
> *so that means you guyz are ready so see you sunday at your shop !!!dnt back out......keep it on a double to i will show you a real single street car!!!!if not im going to go knock at your door at your house!!!!!!!!!!!!!fuckin pic look like it was black and white thats how old it is you jus add color oyaa  good phote shop
> *


Da DR zaid tell u ur a good fat ass shit talker ur cuttlass is junk jus like the rest of ur cars...N tell joe joe 2 put his car do'n 45 rite now never did it then and ain't go'n 2 do it now u guys r so full of shit its funny n if u got a problem wit him hiz crew or zhop cum c him. Big H zaid keep hiz name out ur mouth n cum c him u guyz n ur carz r a joke da only good car u got iz da 1 we built ha ha ha


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Apr 8 2010, 11:24 PM~17141499
> *Alwayz got hate huh lol yea itz an old pic who carez u wntd 2 c a car n da air n it iz a zingle pump ztreet car. Truzt u dnt wna knock on my door unlezz u got an army dat will b da worzt thang 2 do my kidz live here n I dnt play wen it cumz 2 my fam call me a bitch all u wnt it don't hurt me juz wordz but u put my fam in danger dat will b da lazt thang u do zon truzt dat n datz no threat... U wna hop wait till my carz on da ztreet n pull up till den ztay da fuk away....
> *


who's puting your kidz iin danger what they do to me !!!!!!!!!!but now saying you dnt have a car lame ass foo !!!!!!!!!go run to your dadys h and nano


----------



## !?WHO?! (Apr 17, 2008)

:run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Apr 8 2010, 11:34 PM~17141584
> *Da DR zaid tell u ur a good fat ass shit talker ur cuttlass is junk jus like the rest of ur cars...N tell joe joe 2 put his car do'n 45 rite now never did it then and ain't go'n 2 do it now u guys r so full of shit its funny n if u got a problem wit him hiz crew or zhop cum c him. Big H zaid keep hiz name out ur mouth n cum c him u guyz n ur carz r a joke da only good car u got iz da 1 we built ha ha ha
> *


well be at your shop sunday im going to serv you and h at the same time o i for got your going to have to hop both cars or do even have a car done ready to come on da doc your the first person to be ready or you dont got time for your own car!!!!!ill be there you guyz dnt scare me!!!!!im ready to do this!!!!!!!!!you guyz got any thing to say heres my number fill free 352-6911


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Apr 9 2010, 12:05 AM~17141814
> *who's puting your kidz iin danger what they do to me !!!!!!!!!!but now saying you dnt have a car lame ass foo !!!!!!!!!go run to your dadys h and nano
> *


No 1 iz zayn I don't hav a car I zaid wen it iz ready n u c me out den pull up. U knockin on my front door iz dizrezpectful n putz my fam n danger a houze call iz pull up hop n if I'm ready ill pull out of da garage n we will do da damn thang juz don't knock on my door we aint homiez. Juz lyke wen I'm ready ill houze call u n ur crew but ill neva dizrezpect ya'll n knock on ur doorz. Zo once again I got a cr n itz cumn out zoon EL JEFE zo it will c ur carz zoon ztreet carz


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Apr 9 2010, 12:15 AM~17141864
> *No 1 iz zayn I don't hav a car I zaid wen it iz ready n u c me out den pull up. U knockin on my front door iz dizrezpectful n putz my fam n danger a houze call iz pull up hop n if I'm ready ill pull out of da garage n we will do da damn thang juz don't knock on my door we aint homiez. Juz lyke wen I'm ready ill houze call u n ur crew but ill neva dizrezpect ya'll n knock on ur doorz. Zo once again I got a cr n itz cumn out zoon EL JEFE zo it will c ur carz zoon ztreet carz
> *


well get on here talking shit the day you get your car tell then dnt say any thing to me let them talk for the selfs!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

OK LETS DO IT LIKE THIS STOP TALK OUT OF YOUR GUYZ ASS GET YOUR BOYZ TOGETHER /TIME /PLACE /DATE/ THEN GET ON HERE AND LET ME KNOW !!!!!!!!THIS CAN ALL STOP JUS STOP TALKING OUT OF YOUR ASS GUY!!!!!!SET A DATE NO CRYING ABOUT SHIT IT WILL BE ON RULER IT DNT LIE ABOUT INCHES THINK BEFOR YOU ANSWER!!!!!!


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Apr 9 2010, 12:32 AM~17141954
> *OK LETS DO IT LIKE THIS STOP TALK OUT OF YOUR GUYZ ASS GET YOUR BOYZ TOGETHER  /TIME /PLACE /DATE/ THEN GET HERE AND LET ME KNOW !!!!!!!!THIS CAN ALL STOP JUS STOP TALKING OUT OF YOUR ASS GUY!!!!!!SET A DATE NO CRYING ABOUT SHIT IT WILL BE ON RULER IT DNT LIE ABOUT INCHES THINK BEFOR YOU ANSWER!!!!!!
> *


:drama:


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Apr 9 2010, 12:32 AM~17141954
> *OK LETS DO IT LIKE THIS STOP TALK OUT OF YOUR GUYZ ASS GET YOUR BOYZ TOGETHER  /TIME /PLACE /DATE/ THEN GET HERE AND LET ME KNOW !!!!!!!!THIS CAN ALL STOP JUS STOP TALKING OUT OF YOUR ASS GUY!!!!!!SET A DATE NO CRYING ABOUT SHIT IT WILL BE ON RULER IT DNT LIE ABOUT INCHES THINK BEFOR YOU ANSWER!!!!!!
> *


Ok dat zoundz fair n how it zhould b let da carz do da talkin zo date/time/place iz TBA untill den no more zhyt talkin all buzzinezz


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Apr 9 2010, 12:45 AM~17142013
> *Ok dat zoundz fair n how it zhould b let da carz do da talkin zo date/time/place iz TBA untill den no more zhyt talkin all buzzinezz
> *


JUS LET YOUR BOYZ KNOW !!!!!!!I WILL LET ME BOYZZ KNOW !!!!!!!DONE


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Apr 8 2010, 11:33 PM~17141581
> *Da DR zaid tell uN ur a good fat ass shit talker ur cuttlass is junk jus like the rest of ur cars...N tell joe joe 2 put his car do'n 45 rite now never did it then and ain't go'n 2 do it now u guys r so full of shit its funny n if u got a problem wit him hiz crew or zhop cum c him. Big H zaid keep hiz name out ur mouth n cum c him u guyz n ur carz r a joke da only good car u got iz da 1 we built ha ha ha
> *


BUT FOR THAT BEING A DBL PUMP IT DONT LOOK MUCH HIGHER


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by north_side_allstar_@Apr 9 2010, 11:50 AM~17144878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:loco: "LOL"


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by north_side_allstar_@Apr 9 2010, 04:03 PM~17146712
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:   all u guys are haters!!!!!!!!! UR NOT REAL LOWRIDING$$$$$     BUT THERE IS ONE GUY THAT KEEPS IT REAL AND THATS HE HAS A LOT OF NICKNAMES ( U GUYS KNOW WHO!!!!!!$$$$$
> *


:around:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

I NEED TO BUILD ME A HOPPER TO GET IN THIS SOAP OPERA HAHA


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@Apr 9 2010, 11:54 AM~17145343
> *:loco: "LOL"
> *


y were u all stiff driving when u seen us


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

First of all muthafucka I wasn't stiff. I ain't scared of nobody *****,especailly noboy from your club. Your ass need to keep your ass off the computer talking all that shit.All you have is that 300 doller Cadillac that hasn't ran in years with those 8 inch strokes in the back(lol)!!!! This site is for muthafuckas with lowriders....and you don't even have one. The only thing your ass ever post up is pictures of those gay ass tattoos. And you need to keep in mind that Dame be on this shit more than me,so you fucked with the wrong ***** punk -Tweet


----------



## I SPY ON U (Mar 25, 2010)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@Apr 9 2010, 04:48 PM~17147458
> *First of all muthafucka I wasn't stiff. I ain't scared of nobody *****,especailly noboy from your club. Your ass need to keep your ass off the computer talking all that shit.All you have is that 300 doller Cadillac that hasn't ran in years with those 8 inch strokes in the back(lol)!!!! This site is for muthafuckas with lowriders....and you don't even have one. The only thing your ass ever post up is pictures of those gay ass tattoos. And you need to keep in mind that Dame be on this shit more than me,so you fucked with the wrong ***** punk -Tweet
> *



wow take it so seriously really


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Again time and place I want in these gay punks been running off at the mouth pleease keep that car double that way we can keep things fair and if your still not happy o well


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Apr 9 2010, 04:14 PM~17146779
> *I NEED TO BUILD ME A HOPPER TO GET IN THIS SOAP OPERA HAHA
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  one thing u r a unknown and a nobody !!!!! fuck u and ur 2nd hand lowrider!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

the real boss hogg of the northside aka the gangster of lov!!!! real riders !!!! ok ha???????? wen we are ready we will find u and i mean all of u!!!!!!! so peace fool$$$$$$$ :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i live in the bay all send you a map quest so you dont get lost :0  :biggrin:


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Apr 10 2010, 05:54 PM~17154394
> *i live in the bay all send you a map quest so you dont get lost  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Thankz greatly appreciated zavez me zum tyme n ink lol


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Just admit :wow: you guys shouldn't try to hang with big boys just gay boys just like you **** getta car or stop talking it's that easy


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

kingfish aka guppy aka feeder fish ill use u 4 bait bitch com 2 fresno!!!! then talk shit fool!!!!! :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Apr 10 2010, 09:25 PM~17156054
> *Just admit :wow:  you guys shouldn't try to hang with big boys just gay boys just like you **** getta car or stop talking it's that easy
> *


:drama:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

island girl :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

so can i get a hop 4 some $$$$ or BEET


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

:420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Apr 10 2010, 11:44 PM~17157256
> *so can i get a hop 4 some $$$$ or BEER :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

You guys don't control fresno there's real lowriders out there but you ain't them that's for sure I'll go right to your spot and you won't do shit, just hop against me or shut the fuck up you fake wannabee gangsta don't try to act hard we see your gay pics do you sit in front of a mirror all day , build a car already


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Apr 11 2010, 02:48 PM~17160730
> *You guys don't control fresno there's real lowriders out there but you ain't them that's for sure I'll go right to your spot and you won't do shit, just hop against me or shut the fuck up you fake wannabee gangsta don't try to act hard we see your gay pics do you sit in front of a mirror all day , build a car already
> *


Computer wanna be bitch wait wait I know ur talkin bout urzelf ryte? Bitch azz ***** we gave u da addrezz 2 our zpot how long ago n ur bitch azz aint zhowed up yet y? Hmmm I know y cuz ur a bitch azz wanna b computer gangzta datz y. I'm glad u hav zo much tyme on ur handz u go on my myzpace n c my picz bitch n u zay we r gay think not but unlyke u we buzy out here maken $$$ zo wen ur bitch azz iz ready 2 get wired zhut zo u zhut up u know da addrezz 2 da zhop lil fizh we waitn... If not ztop run'n ur fukin mouth n ztay off our topic bitch period.


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Apr 11 2010, 04:07 PM~17161215
> *Computer wanna be bitch wait wait I know ur talkin bout urzelf ryte? Bitch azz ***** we gave u da addrezz 2 our zpot how long ago n ur bitch azz aint zhowed up yet y? Hmmm I know y cuz ur a bitch azz wanna b computer gangzta datz y. I'm glad u hav zo much tyme on ur handz u go on my myzpace n c my picz bitch n u zay we r gay think not but unlyke u we buzy out here maken $$$ zo wen ur bitch azz iz ready 2 get wired zhut zo u zhut up u know da addrezz 2 da zhop lil fizh we waitn... If not ztop run'n ur fukin mouth n ztay off our topic bitch period.
> *


Screw the drama post cars hopping


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Apr 11 2010, 05:20 PM~17161721
> *Screw the drama post cars hopping
> *


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

hi!!! ray!!!


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

ANY PIC OF SOME CAR SHOW SET UPS


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

shut the fuck up and hop the rides u fuckin internet gangstas my trike will do more inches than all ur rides
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsPuI2_g8OY


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Apr 14 2010, 06:42 PM~17194894
> *shut the fuck up and hop the rides u fuckin internet gangstas my trike will do more inches than all ur rides
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsPuI2_g8OY
> *


:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Apr 14 2010, 06:42 PM~17194894
> *shut the fuck up and hop the rides u fuckin internet gangstas my trike will do more inches than all ur rides
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsPuI2_g8OY
> *


Man the trike is even weighted lol 
But I give it props he posted his shit clownin lol :0


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Apr 14 2010, 06:42 PM~17194894
> *shut the fuck up and hop the rides u fuckin internet gangstas my trike will do more inches than all ur rides
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsPuI2_g8OY
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

:420: :420: :h5:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

dam last night it was poopin n it was hella 
fun


----------



## 559ridah (Feb 19, 2008)

from an outsider just looking to get some work done, all the drama makes the shop look bad. its a shame becuase you guys are only 2 stop lights from my house.


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 559ridah_@Apr 19 2010, 12:44 PM~17238402
> *from an outsider just looking to get some work done, all the drama makes the shop look bad.  its a shame becuase you guys are only 2 stop lights from my house.
> *



its kool its all does haters


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by north_side_allstar_@Apr 19 2010, 12:28 PM~17237182
> *dam last night it was poopin n it was hella
> fun
> *


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 559ridah_@Apr 19 2010, 01:44 PM~17238402
> *from an outsider just looking to get some work done, all the drama makes the shop look bad.  its a shame becuase you guys are only 2 stop lights from my house.
> *


Itz all good homie we aint n it 2 make friendz juz dat paper n zuckz cuz u will b mizzin out on zum good work.


----------



## 559ridah (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Apr 19 2010, 02:05 PM~17239054
> *Itz all good homie we aint n it 2 make friendz juz dat paper n zuckz cuz u will b mizzin out on zum good work.
> *


post more pics. this thread is 25 pages long and theres only about a dozen pics.


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Apr 14 2010, 04:50 PM~17193177
> *ANY PIC OF SOME CAR SHOW SET UPS
> *


x2


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 559ridah_@Apr 19 2010, 03:30 PM~17239256
> *post more pics.  this thread is 25 pages long and theres only about a dozen pics.
> *



yea and mostly pics of tatoos and shit


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Gay tattoos don't waste your e time here it's no bueno :0


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Apr 20 2010, 11:49 PM~17255985
> *Gay tattoos don't waste your e time here it's no bueno :0
> *


Ur bitch azz ztill bumpin ur gumz damn n u aint even pulled up wat a bitch lyke I zaid b4 pull up or ztay da fuk off our topic we r waitin lil guyz.


----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Apr 20 2010, 11:49 PM~17255985
> *Gay tattoos don't waste your e time here it's no bueno :0
> *



fa sho fish..... i know these bitches aint shit i havent seen shit here worth it anyway.............oh and this fool think you scared of him.... come on we aint scared of no fritolay potato chippers


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kalihuztla209_@Apr 21 2010, 08:01 PM~17264564
> *fa sho fish..... i know these  bitches aint shit  i havent seen shit here worth it anyway.............oh  and this fool think you scared of him.... come on we aint scared of no fritolay potato chippers
> *


Cuz u wanna b a cheerleader 2 bring ur punk azz down here wit him 2 itz nothan homie n till den lyke I told him zhut ur fukin mouth n ztay off our topic


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

How we do it here in LA


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Apr 21 2010, 09:40 PM~17266345
> *How we do it here in LA
> 
> 
> ...


Lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :drama: :drama:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

:biggrin : 








7year old switchman :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kalihuztla209_@Apr 21 2010, 07:01 PM~17264564
> *fa sho fish..... i know these  bitches aint shit  i havent seen shit here worth it anyway.............oh  and this fool think you scared of him.... come on we aint scared of no fritolay potato chippers
> *



BITCHEZ THE ONLY BITCH IS U


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> How we do it here in LA


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

damn u guys still itchin n bitchin bout dumb shit i thought this was a hydraulics forum not jr high debates


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :420: :drama: :420: :drama:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

WUTS UP FRESNO


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

i give team jd there propz they got a win 2nite....


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@May 3 2010, 10:24 PM~17382638
> *i give team jd there propz they got a win 2nite....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: hno: :yes: :yes: :h5: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by north_side_allstar_@May 2 2010, 04:27 PM~17367141
> *WUTS UP FRESNO
> *


:werd:


----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by north_side_allstar_@Apr 22 2010, 06:30 PM~17274878
> *BITCHEZ THE ONLY BITCH IS U
> *




hahaha funny guy..... then post up something besides gay ass tattoos and hats.... like a car hoppin...


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@May 4 2010, 12:00 AM~17383456
> *:werd:
> *


_*IM CUMIN 4 ISLAND GIRL BUDDY!!!!!*_ :0


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kalihuztla209_@May 4 2010, 07:59 AM~17385489
> *hahaha funny guy..... then post up something besides gay ass tattoos and hats.... like a car hoppin...
> *


<span style='font-family:Courier'><span style='font-family:Times'><span style='font-family:Arial'><span style='font-family:Impact'>_*U WANT PIC CUZ BRING UR AZZ N A CAR N NOZE DAT ZHYT UP DEN U WILL C A CAR N DA AIR LOL TILL DEN BACK OFF ZON....*_</span></span></span></span>


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@May 3 2010, 11:01 PM~17382956
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  hno:  :yes:  :yes:  :h5:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *



_*ZUNDAY ROUND 2 LOL..............*_


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@May 4 2010, 08:49 AM~17385865
> *ZUNDAY ROUND 2 LOL..............
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@May 4 2010, 08:49 AM~17385865
> *ZUNDAY ROUND 2 LOL..............
> *


i think im bizzy that day but we can and hop on sunday round 200!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@May 4 2010, 12:32 PM~17387981
> *i think im bizzy that day but we can and hop on sunday round 200!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I'm calling out jd's cutty
:0 
Just for fun no hate here till then peace out :0


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@May 4 2010, 01:02 PM~17388246
> *I'm calling out jd's cutty
> :0
> Just for fun no hate here till then peace out  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@May 4 2010, 07:46 AM~17385837
> *IM CUMIN 4 ISLAND GIRL BUDDY!!!!! :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 SERVE HIS ASS


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@May 3 2010, 09:24 PM~17382638
> *i give team jd there propz they got a win 2nite....
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :420: :420: :420: :420: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@May 4 2010, 11:32 AM~17387981
> *i think im bizzy that day but we can and hop on sunday round 200!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



NOT 200 ROUND 2


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@May 3 2010, 11:00 PM~17383456
> *:werd:
> *



:twak: :twak: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :buttkick: :buttkick: :loco: :420: :420:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by north_side_allstar_@May 4 2010, 03:41 PM~17389690
> *:twak:  :twak:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :loco:  :420:  :420:
> *


so whens ur car going to be done i got a big body for you :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@May 4 2010, 01:02 PM~17388246
> *I'm calling out jd's cutty
> :0
> Just for fun no hate here till then peace out  :0
> *


ON MY WAY TO YOUR HOUSE KEEDS!!!!!!!!!!









:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@May 4 2010, 08:46 AM~17385837
> *IM CUMIN 4 ISLAND GIRL BUDDY!!!!! :0
> *


you ready with your 30" car impress me weill be there sunday..lets see what you got ..you want island girl lets do this ........


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@May 4 2010, 04:44 PM~17390267
> *you ready with your 30" car impress me weill be there sunday..lets see what you got ..you want island girl lets do this ........
> *


 :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@May 4 2010, 04:38 PM~17390227
> *ON MY WAY TO YOUR HOUSE KEEDS!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Lol :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@May 4 2010, 04:44 PM~17390267
> *you ready with your 30" car impress me weill be there sunday..lets see what you got ..you want island girl lets do this ........
> *


so your calling out there big body car's with island girl this sunday 2 right!!!!!!!! !for they cant say they didnt know!!!!!i seen what tweets car dose guyz good luck he's swagin preaty high dnt mean 2 scar any one!!! !!some better start working on there car's now not at the last minite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@May 4 2010, 10:18 PM~17394606
> *so your calling out there big body car's with island girl this sunday 2  right!!!!!!!! !for they cant say they didnt know!!!!!i seen what tweets car dose guyz good luck he's swagin preaty high dnt mean 2 scar any one!!! !!some better start working on there car's now not at the last minite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yea I'm callin out Izland girl wit my car not da green monte but no1 zaid zhyt bout Zunday. Zunday iz green monte n cutty round 2. Izland girl I will cum wen I cum real zoon owner on zwitch n itz double pizton ryte???


----------



## black84 (Dec 1, 2007)

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@May 4 2010, 10:43 PM~17394996
> *Yea I'm callin out Izland girl wit my car not da green monte but no1 zaid zhyt bout Zunday. Zunday iz green monte n cutty round 2. Izland girl I will cum wen I cum real zoon owner on zwitch n itz double pizton ryte???
> *


So is that Monte ready for me ? Just asking.g I had called dibbs already Monte vs Monte :0


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@May 4 2010, 11:24 PM~17395497
> *So is that Monte ready for me ? Just asking.g I had called dibbs already Monte vs Monte  :0
> *


i hopped your car today it did good smacked the bump hard oya i tor your bumper off!!!!!!!!!sorry i will get you a new one keebs!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@May 4 2010, 11:24 PM~17395497
> *So is that Monte ready for me ? Just asking.g I had called dibbs already Monte vs Monte  :0
> *



U CALLED DIBBZ ON GREEN MONTE N WE R NOT TALKIN BOUT DAT 1 ZORRY DA CAR U WANT AINT MINE LOL


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@May 5 2010, 12:00 AM~17395799
> *U CALLED DIBBZ ON GREEN MONTE N WE R NOT TALKIN BOUT DAT 1 ZORRY DA CAR U WANT AINT MINE LOL
> *


Dam :angry:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@May 4 2010, 03:24 PM~17390082
> *:biggrin:
> so whens ur car going to be done i got a big body for you :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



SOON SON SOON :biggrin:


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: ****......


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@May 5 2010, 05:08 PM~17403102
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: ****......
> *


U A BITCH


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@May 5 2010, 06:08 PM~17403102
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: ****......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by north_side_allstar_@May 4 2010, 03:36 PM~17389650
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  SERVE HIS ASS
> *


OOOOO I'm scared now!!! :sprint: :run: 
You guys are so eager to break your non-wrapped frames against my fully wrapped frame!!! Good Luck :thumbsup:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@May 5 2010, 08:40 PM~17404677
> *OOOOO I'm scared now!!!  :sprint:  :run:
> You guys are so eager to break your non-wrapped frames against my fully wrapped frame!!! Good Luck :thumbsup:
> *


there going to need more then just luck!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@May 5 2010, 07:40 PM~17404677
> *OOOOO I'm scared now!!!  :sprint:  :run:
> You guys are so eager to break your non-wrapped frames against my fully wrapped frame!!! Good Luck :thumbsup:
> *



WTF U TALKING ABOUT THE CARS GOT FULLY WRAPEPED FRAMES


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by north_side_allstar_@May 5 2010, 10:50 PM~17406215
> *WTF U TALKING ABOUT WE HAVE FULLY WRAPEPED FRAMES
> *


We? YOU ain't got nothing :loco: 
Lunny I told you about getting on here without a lowrider 
:nono:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@May 5 2010, 10:00 PM~17406283
> *We? YOU ain't got nothing :loco:
> Lunny I told you about getting on here without a lowrider
> :nono:
> *


who da fuck do u think u r u aint my dad


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by north_side_allstar_@May 5 2010, 11:15 PM~17406356
> *who da fuck do u think u r u aint my dad
> *


 :biggrin:

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qrXk-m-2mC8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qrXk-m-2mC8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@May 5 2010, 11:00 PM~17406532
> *:biggrin:
> 
> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qrXk-m-2mC8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qrXk-m-2mC8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
> *



WUT A STUPID DUMB FUCK DA CADDY DONT EVEN LOOKS LIKE THAT ANYMORE THATS WHEN WE FIRST GOT IT....THANKS 4 REPPING SIDE II SIDE


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@May 6 2010, 12:00 AM~17406532
> *:biggrin:
> 
> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qrXk-m-2mC8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qrXk-m-2mC8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: ahahhahahaaa you made me fall off my chair bustin up on that one you hella stupied!!ill holla at you boy!!hahhaha :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

see you guyz on sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!on blackstone!!!!!!!round 2!!!!!!!!real street car!!!paint and on chrome undies no piston blader pump real power!!!!!!all i can do is smack the bumper with shocks !!!!!!!









:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@May 6 2010, 01:42 AM~17407009
> *see you guyz on sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!on blackstone!!!!!!!round 2!!!!!!!!real street car!!!paint and on chrome undies no piston blader pump real power!!!!!!all i can do is smack the bumper with shocks !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



YUP SUNDAY ROUND 2 :biggrin: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@May 6 2010, 12:00 AM~17406532
> *:biggrin:
> 
> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qrXk-m-2mC8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qrXk-m-2mC8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


this shits hella funny


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@May 6 2010, 12:00 AM~17406532
> *:biggrin:
> 
> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qrXk-m-2mC8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qrXk-m-2mC8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


DAT IZ ZUM FUNNY ZHYT RYTE THERE LOL :biggrin:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@May 5 2010, 11:00 PM~17406532
> *:biggrin:
> 
> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qrXk-m-2mC8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qrXk-m-2mC8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
> *



WUT U TRYING TO BE LIKE URE DADDY IVAN "STEP URE GAME UP" U KNOW DAM WELL THE CADDY DONT LOOK LIKE THAT


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by north_side_allstar_@May 6 2010, 10:22 AM~17409219
> *WUT U TRYING TO BE LIKE URE DADDY IVAN "STEP URE GAME UP" U KNOW DAM WELL THE CADDY DONT LOOK LIKE THAT
> *


come on guy dnt get all hurt you that shits funny


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@May 6 2010, 09:46 AM~17409429
> *come on guy dnt get all hurt you that shits funny
> *


im not getting hurt jew jew be i dont take nothing serious :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by north_side_allstar_@May 6 2010, 10:51 AM~17409461
> *im not getting hurt jew jew be i dont take nothing serious  :biggrin:
> *


ya i know you dnt take it serious thats y ur car aint done yet.............LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :drama: :rimshot:


----------



## BIGPIMPIN82 (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@May 6 2010, 11:56 AM~17409496
> *ya i know you dnt take it serious thats y ur car aint done yet.............LOL  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :drama:  :rimshot:
> *



x2 LOL


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@May 6 2010, 10:56 AM~17409496
> *ya i know you dnt take it serious thats y ur car aint done yet.............LOL  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :drama:  :rimshot:
> *


there ****.... :biggrin:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@May 6 2010, 09:56 AM~17409496
> *ya i know you dnt take it serious thats y ur car aint done yet.............LOL  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :drama:  :rimshot:
> *



I KNOW IM LAZY IM ALWAYS......:420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@May 6 2010, 09:25 PM~17415688
> *there ****.... :biggrin:
> *



N URE A BITCH


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: STEP UR GAME UP, north_side_allstar
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@May 7 2010, 12:33 AM~17416526
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: STEP UR GAME UP, north_side_allstar
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :420: :420: :h5: :boink:


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by north_side_allstar_@May 6 2010, 11:30 PM~17416152
> *I KNOW IM LAZY IM ALWAYS......:420:  :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


:werd:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@May 7 2010, 01:17 AM~17416630
> *:werd:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

CANT WAIT TILL SUNDAY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by north_side_allstar_@May 7 2010, 02:32 AM~17416651
> *CANT WAIT TILL SUNDAY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *











i got u an outfit to wear that day................ CHEERLEADER


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Why you losing your gay virginity :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Is that why you can't wait till Sunday :biggrin:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@May 7 2010, 08:43 AM~17418675
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i found one 4 u..............







:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@May 7 2010, 10:06 AM~17419347
> *Why you losing your gay virginity :0
> *


is not kingfish.......is BLOW ME FISH


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@May 7 2010, 10:08 AM~17419358
> *Is that why you can't wait till Sunday  :biggrin:
> *



NO BUT I HOPE U HERE ON SUNDAY U BITCH


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

whats up for delano on the 30th?


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@May 7 2010, 12:07 PM~17420090
> *whats up for delano on the 30th?
> *


WATZ UP WIT DA FREZNO ZHOW U GUYZ CUM'N


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@May 7 2010, 12:25 PM~17420707
> *WATZ UP WIT DA FREZNO ZHOW U GUYZ CUM'N
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :420: :420:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@May 7 2010, 01:25 PM~17420707
> *WATZ UP WIT DA FREZNO ZHOW U GUYZ CUM'N
> *


I will be there so what up :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@May 7 2010, 10:34 PM~17425359
> *I will be there so what up :biggrin:
> *


ill be there 2 see you there!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@May 7 2010, 10:35 PM~17425363
> *ill be there 2 see you there!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


me with a BUD LIGHT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@May 7 2010, 01:25 PM~17420707
> *WATZ UP WIT DA FREZNO ZHOW U GUYZ CUM'N
> *


nope, we are going to sd for the 23 rd and then delano the 30th


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@May 8 2010, 09:27 AM~17427588
> *nope,  we are going to sd for the 23 rd  and then delano the 30th
> *


Damn can't even ztop n frezno 4 da zhow wow zhyt on da wat 2 SD u gotta pazz by uz ztop by n letz hav zum fun


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@May 7 2010, 11:29 PM~17425853
> *me with a BUD LIGHT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WTF iz a BudLight???? Dat zhyt iz pizz water lol :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

they don't have coronas


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@May 8 2010, 09:42 AM~17427657
> *they don't have coronas
> *


_*OOO OK JUZ CHECKIN LOL :biggrin: *_


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

are you guyz ready for sundays hop!!!!!!! if not im going to stay home!!!!!


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@May 8 2010, 11:30 PM~17432378
> *are you guyz ready for sundays hop!!!!!!! if not im going to stay home!!!!!
> *


Yup


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

hott and ready porky clan , still get n mine in the 10!!! big body!!! u guys no who i am big joe a name 2 remember !! oyea?? i have ???? fresno on my side>>> always;;; and new friends!!!!!


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@May 9 2010, 01:37 AM~17432781
> *Yup
> *


thats koo see you guyz out there blackstone!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@May 9 2010, 10:38 AM~17434676
> *thats koo see you guyz out there blackstone!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:h5: :420: :yes: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@May 9 2010, 11:38 AM~17434676
> *thats koo see you guyz out there blackstone!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


So what time u guys hopping ? :biggrin:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@May 9 2010, 03:07 PM~17436307
> *So what time u guys hopping ?  :biggrin:
> *


u coming to fresno or no


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by north_side_allstar_@May 9 2010, 11:46 AM~17434742
> *:h5:  :420:  :yes:  :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :nosad: hno: hno: hno: :drama: :drama:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@May 9 2010, 05:51 PM~17437406
> *:nosad:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


 :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

LETS GO HAVE A GOOD TIME TONIGHT SEE U OUT THERE SIDE II SIDE 4 LIFE


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by north_side_allstar_@May 9 2010, 06:14 PM~17437123
> *u coming to fresno or no
> *


No can't make it but next week I will be there


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@May 9 2010, 08:47 PM~17439134
> *No can't make it but next week I will be there
> *


OK SOUNDS GOOD


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: OWNER SHOULD OF BEEN ON THE SWITCH :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: WE AINT GIVING UP SEE U NEXT SUNDAY
SIDE II SIDE 4LIFE BITCHES


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by north_side_allstar_@May 10 2010, 12:43 AM~17440495
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl: OWNER SHOULD OF BEEN ON THE SWITCH :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl: WE AINT GIVING UP SEE U NEXT SUNDAY
> SIDE II SIDE 4LIFE BITCHES
> *


that's good you should never give up son your dreams will come tru some day!!!!!!next sunday is going to turn in to next sunday the next sunday !!!!one day!!!!!or one sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

was there a hop?


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@May 10 2010, 12:43 AM~17440623
> *that's good you should never give up son your dreams will come tru some day!!!!!!next sunday is going to turn in to next sunday the next sunday !!!!one day!!!!!or one sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WE DONT GIVE UP


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

:0 :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by north_side_allstar_@May 10 2010, 12:43 AM~17440495
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl: OWNER SHOULD OF BEEN ON THE SWITCH :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl: WE AINT GIVING UP SEE U NEXT SUNDAY
> SIDE II SIDE 4LIFE BITCHES
> *


:0 :0 post the video up


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@May 10 2010, 08:40 AM~17442091
> *:0  :cheesy:
> :0  :0 post the video up
> *


_*X2 BUT I THOUGHT IT WAZ OWNER ON HIZ OWN ZWITCH WTF HAPPENED THERE IF HE CANT HANDLE DA POWER HE ZHOULDNT FUK WIT IT.... HE WANTED 2 ZTEP UP 2 DA BIG BOYZ TOYZ HE ZHOULD KNOW HOW 2 HANDLE IT DADDY IVAN AINT ALWAYZ GONNA B AROUND... IM NOT ZHYT TALKIN JUZ KEEPIN IT REAL EVERY1 CRYZ BOUT OWNER ON THERE OWN ZWITCH IM JUZ ZAYIN.. NO HARD FEELINZ N POZT DAT VIDEO UP FUK IT WE TAKE DA LOZZ AGAIN AINT NOTHAN JUZ FUN AND MORE FUN LOL.... :biggrin: *_


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: TEAM JD


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

bring them hopers to delano may 30th


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@May 10 2010, 11:40 AM~17443585
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>next time you see him he'll be on his own switch :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

all this talk about hopping every week for months and no damn videos wtf


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@May 10 2010, 11:40 AM~17443585
> *X2 BUT I THOUGHT IT WAZ OWNER ON HIZ OWN ZWITCH WTF HAPPENED THERE IF HE CANT HANDLE DA POWER HE ZHOULDNT FUK WIT IT.... HE WANTED 2 ZTEP UP 2 DA BIG BOYZ TOYZ HE ZHOULD KNOW HOW 2 HANDLE IT DADDY IVAN AINT ALWAYZ GONNA B AROUND... IM NOT ZHYT TALKIN JUZ KEEPIN IT REAL EVERY1 CRYZ BOUT OWNER ON THERE OWN ZWITCH IM JUZ ZAYIN.. NO HARD FEELINZ N POZT DAT VIDEO UP FUK IT WE TAKE DA LOZZ AGAIN AINT NOTHAN JUZ FUN AND MORE FUN LOL.... :biggrin:
> *


you guyz cryed about the switch man but when nano hit the switch it did the same thing that fat did it just the car....oya put it this way.. im not going any where for a long time kidz......ima make it harder for other as long as im around!!!!!!!this is not a dis its jus being real......hahha...zee you guyz zunday.....hahahah :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@May 10 2010, 11:41 AM~17443597
> *:thumbsup: TEAM JD
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@May 10 2010, 01:47 PM~17444607
> *you guyz cryed about the switch man but when nano hit the switch it did the same thing that fat did it just the car....oya put it this way.. im not going any where for a long time kidz......ima make it harder for other as long as im around!!!!!!!this is not a dis its jus being real......hahha...zee you guyz zunday.....hahahah :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



N WE GONNA KEEP CUM'N BACK WIN OR LOZE FUK IT....


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@May 10 2010, 12:02 PM~17443757
> *next time you see him he'll be on his own switch :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



GOOD HOPE HE HAZ ZAME PUMP N POWER N DONT GO PUT IT N ZUM1 ELZEZ CAR K.... :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@May 10 2010, 03:59 PM~17445813
> *GOOD HOPE HE HAZ ZAME PUMP N POWER N DONT GO PUT IT N ZUM1 ELZEZ CAR K.... :biggrin:
> *


no we dnt do that we got money to spen on are car we dnt get stock car and jus put hydros & call it done!!!!!!!!!trust me we can hop all are car on sunday!!!!!!! it's nuthen!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@May 10 2010, 03:58 PM~17445801
> *N WE GONNA KEEP CUM'N BACK WIN OR LOZE FUK IT....
> *


thats good son ...keep tryin!!!!!!!!!!!to win!!!next sunday is going to turn in to next sunday then next sunday will turn in next sunday!!!!but atleast you guyz out of that two weeks bullshit you guyz would say!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

JENNY JONES :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: WE GOT WHAT YOU NEED SKILLS :drama: :drama: :yes:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@May 10 2010, 01:48 PM~17444616
> *:h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


Next Sunday nose up jds silver cutty :0


----------



## BIGPIMPIN82 (Nov 24, 2008)

THIS TOPIC IS A JOKE.


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@May 10 2010, 05:09 PM~17446559
> *Next Sunday nose up jds silver cutty  :0
> *


i dnt know about the silver one its not ready yet but we can do the grey one cutty :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: !!!!!!!!


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@May 10 2010, 05:26 PM~17446684
> *i dnt know about the silver one its not ready yet but we can do the grey one cutty :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  !!!!!!!!
> *


That's the one lol 
Who's a joke.? :dunno:


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGPIMPIN82_@May 10 2010, 05:19 PM~17446628
> *THIS TOPIC IS A JOKE.
> *



_*U NOT HOPPIN UR OWN CAR WAZ A FUKIN JOKE.....*_ :biggrin:


----------



## BIGPIMPIN82 (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@May 10 2010, 07:50 PM~17447499
> *U NOT HOPPIN UR OWN CAR WAZ A FUKIN JOKE..... :biggrin:
> *



ya AND SO ARE YOU... get a paint job and insides done then come talk to me and for ur info i 

just got brand new shit for my hydros and JUST DIPPIN KNOWS HOW TO BUILD CARS. i dont use 

other peoples shit i have money to spend no used shit here just BRAND NEW . i dont even know 

why im still trying to prove my point to u guys lol really. another thing shut up man im sick of you 

talking and i havent even seen ur car you talk about ur boys car does this and blah blah blah zide 4 

does this and that blah blah blah...and im not talkin shit blah blah blah its just lowrider talk blah blah 

blah.. nak ass foo..im done . TEAM JD.


----------



## AINT NUTTIN TC (Sep 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@May 8 2010, 09:36 AM~17427627
> *WTF iz a BudLight???? Dat zhyt iz pizz water lol :biggrin:
> *


LOL :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## AINT NUTTIN TC (Sep 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGPIMPIN82_@May 10 2010, 09:57 PM~17449867
> *ya AND  SO ARE YOU... get a paint job and insides done then come talk to me and for ur info i
> 
> just got brand new shit for my hydros and JUST DIPPIN KNOWS HOW TO BUILD CARS. i dont use
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 
:drama:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGPIMPIN82_@May 10 2010, 09:57 PM~17449867
> *ya AND  SO ARE YOU... get a paint job and insides done then come talk to me and for ur info i
> 
> just got brand new shit for my hydros and JUST DIPPIN KNOWS HOW TO BUILD CARS. i dont use
> ...


well said!!!!!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

We evr gonna see vids, pics ,something please this shit is getting deep I better get out the galoshes


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## DERECHO PAJASIANDO (May 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@May 10 2010, 05:26 PM~17446684
> *i dnt know about the silver one its not ready yet but we can do the grey one cutty :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  !!!!!!!!
> *


BRING IT ON :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DERECHO PAJASIANDO_@May 10 2010, 11:51 PM~17450879
> *BRING IT ON  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you can do it way!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> ya AND  SO ARE YOU... get a paint job and insides done then come talk to me and for ur info i
> 
> just got brand new shit for my hydros and JUST DIPPIN KNOWS HOW TO BUILD CARS. i dont use
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: ]



 :thumbsup: 



 








7year old switchman :biggrin: :biggrin:<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qrXk-m-2mC8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qrXk-m-2mC8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
[/quote]


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGPIMPIN82_@May 10 2010, 09:57 PM~17449867
> *ya AND  SO ARE YOU... get a paint job and insides done then come talk to me and for ur info i
> 
> just got brand new shit for my hydros and JUST DIPPIN KNOWS HOW TO BUILD CARS. i dont use
> ...



_*CUZ I GOT CANDY PAINT ON MY ZHYT DONT GET IT TWIZTED AND ALL MY ZHYT IZ BRAND NEW I DONT UZE PEOPLEZ HAND ME DOWNZ ALL NEW ALL POWER NOT 1 POUND OF WEIGHT N IMA B ON MY OWN ZWITCH. NOT MAKIN EXCUZEZ BOUT DA WEIGHT NOR DO I CARE IF ANY1 HAZ IT JUZ ZAYIN I DNT GOT IT N MY ZHYT... I AINT ZCARED OF POWER PIMP N WAIT U ZEEN MY ZHYT I DROVE IT RYTE PAZZED UR AZZ N FRONT OF UR HOUZE C'MON NOW JON BUT ITZ KOO U AINT HURTIN MY FEELINZ I KNOW WAT I GOT IT WILL HIT ZTREETZ ZOON LOL...."EL JEFE" WILL B OUT ZOON "ITZ NOTHAN 2 A HUZTLER".......*_ :biggrin:


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

_*BUILT BY ME MY HANDZ GOT DIRTY NOT BOUGHT....*_

:biggrin:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@May 11 2010, 10:00 AM~17453582
> *BUILT BY ME MY HANDZ GOT DIRTY NOT BOUGHT....
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


IT LOOKS LIKE AN OLD JUST DIPPIN CAR TO ME JUST WITH NEW PAINT


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@May 11 2010, 10:00 AM~17453582
> *BUILT BY ME MY HANDZ GOT DIRTY NOT BOUGHT....
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Hurry bring it out I'm waiting  
I'm going to serve one of your montes


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@May 10 2010, 05:50 PM~17447499
> *U NOT HOPPIN UR OWN CAR WAZ A FUKIN JOKE..... :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 2 MUCH POWER FOR HIM JONES HE SHOULD OF HAD IT TO A SINGLE PUMP:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: O YA N THE WEIGHT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@May 11 2010, 08:23 AM~17453290
> *CUZ I GOT CANDY PAINT ON MY ZHYT DONT GET IT TWIZTED AND ALL MY ZHYT IZ BRAND NEW I DONT UZE PEOPLEZ HAND ME DOWNZ ALL NEW ALL POWER NOT 1 POUND OF WEIGHT N IMA B ON MY OWN ZWITCH. NOT MAKIN EXCUZEZ BOUT DA WEIGHT NOR DO I CARE IF ANY1 HAZ IT JUZ ZAYIN I DNT GOT IT N MY ZHYT... I AINT ZCARED OF POWER PIMP N WAIT U ZEEN MY ZHYT I DROVE IT RYTE PAZZED UR AZZ N FRONT OF UR HOUZE C'MON NOW JON BUT ITZ KOO U AINT HURTIN MY FEELINZ I KNOW WAT I GOT IT WILL HIT ZTREETZ ZOON LOL...."EL JEFE" WILL B OUT ZOON "ITZ NOTHAN 2 A HUZTLER"....... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy: :0 :twak: :twak: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :420: :420: :h5: :h5: :drama:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@May 11 2010, 09:00 AM~17453582
> *BUILT BY ME MY HANDZ GOT DIRTY NOT BOUGHT....
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@May 11 2010, 09:40 AM~17453934
> *IT LOOKS LIKE AN OLD JUST DIPPIN CAR TO ME JUST WITH NEW PAINT
> *



FUCK DAT SHIT WE DONT BUY RECYCLE CARS WE BUILT THEM CARS


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by north_side_allstar_@May 11 2010, 11:57 AM~17454699
> *FUCK DAT SHIT WE DONT BUY RECYCLE CARS WE BUILT THEM CARS
> *


ya right u better go ask ur boys were that car came from.... AND YOU WANT TO TALK BOUT RECYCLED CARS ALL U GUYS DO IS SELL THEM BACK TO EACH OTHER AND LET THEM SIT FOR A COUPLE OF YEARS AND THEN SAY U GOT A NEW CAR CUMMING OUT :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :no: :no: :no: :rimshot:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by north_side_allstar_@May 11 2010, 11:49 AM~17454624
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: 2 MUCH POWER FOR HIM JONES HE SHOULD OF HAD IT TO A SINGLE PUMP:roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao: O YA N THE WEIGHT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


we dont need no second pump its a single with no weight


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@May 11 2010, 10:00 AM~17453582
> *BUILT BY ME MY HANDZ GOT DIRTY NOT BOUGHT....
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


we all ready had that car it a junk yard car!!that why we sold to you guyz son come zide 2 zide!!!and not real candy leve it out in the sun its going to fade trust me guyz berj paint it ill put money on it... its not real candy...


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@May 11 2010, 12:23 PM~17455015
> *we all ready had that car it a junk yard car!!that why we sold to you guyz son come zide 2 zide!!!and not real candy leve it out in the sun its going to fade trust me guyz berj paint it ill put money on it... its not real candy...
> *



_*HA HA HA FUKIN HATERZ YEA IT WAZ A IMPOUND CAR BOUT BUY JD NEVER BROUGHT OUT LOOKED LYKE A PIECE OF ZHYT WE GOT IT CLEANED IT UP PAITNED N ZTRAPPED FRAME N ALL NEW HYDROZ INTERIOR CUM'N ZOON ZON ITZ A REAL LS. ITZ BEEN N DA ZUN N AINT FUKD UP YET DONT B MAD CUZ ITZ NOT DIESEL PAINT AND LOOKZ BETTER DEN ALL UR CARZ REAL TALK TEAM JD COULDNT DO ZHYT WIT IT NOW A REAL TEAM IZ PIMP.. WE ALL 4RM DA 559 U ZHOULDNT B TALKIN ZHYT BOUT OUR CARZ BUT U OPENED UR MOUTH N MY ZHYT IZ CLEANER DEN URZ.....*_


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@May 11 2010, 02:27 PM~17456440
> *ITS REALLY NOT THAT CLEAN GUY AND THE CAR WAS BUILT BUY SUMONE ELSE STOP TRYN TO TAKE CREDIT FOR SUMTHING YOU DIDNT DO SAY WHAT YOU WANT WE ALL KNOW THE TRUTH JUST CUZ IT CHANGED OWNER DOESNT MEAN U BUILT IT *


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@May 11 2010, 02:51 PM~17456711
> *WOW A FUKIN PAINT JOB IZ ALL DA MUTHA FUKA HAD ITZ ALL GOOD ZHYTZ GETN REPAINTED WINTER ANYWAYZ N IM DOIN DA GUTZ IM DA 1 PUTIN N DA WORK 2 WRAP FRAME AND ZETUP CAR WAZ ALL FUKIN ZTOCK WEN I GOT IT ZO I BUILT DA MUTHA FUKA NOT ZUM1 ELZE DO GET DIZ TWIZTED JOE IT WAZ ALL ZTOCK WIT A FUKIN PAINT JOB WOW..... DA REZT MY HANDZ DID WIT DA DR AKA MR. NICKELZ AZK ZUMBODY B4 U OPEN UR MOUTH...*


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

shit if you guyz are building the car we all know its not going to do any thing that a facted..... all your car's chipp out what car have you had that past 25 inches...that right...none....you guy think the car's that you seen are some thing 2 worry about... better think twies i got a hopper comeing real soon .. never seen b4 trust me...the blue car is just a street car this one comeing is going be untouchable.like all the other car's i had...im not like some one from your shop that said i wasnt going 2 be able to touch the monte.... and what happen got shut down the sad part is that you guy gave me a house call and got shut down bumper checked on !!!!went home with sad faces like allwayz...fuckin jokes


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@May 11 2010, 10:00 AM~17453582
> *BUILT BY ME MY HANDZ GOT DIRTY NOT BOUGHT....
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


this car is going to fade fade fade all of vergs paint jobs fade he uses fake candy dye and your base is a diesel base with what ever else he uses its called recycled paint....no lie..ill tell his ass my self i was there when they painted it ..twisters shop....its james is old car ..... :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@May 11 2010, 09:44 PM~17461360
> *this car is going to fade fade fade all of vergs paint jobs fade he uses fake candy dye and your base is a diesel base with what ever else he uses its called recycled paint....no lie..ill tell his ass my self i was there when they painted it ..twisters shop....its james is old car ..... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DERECHO PAJASIANDO (May 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@May 11 2010, 04:15 PM~17457565
> *WOW A FUKIN PAINT JOB IZ ALL DA MUTHA FUKA HAD ITZ ALL GOOD ZHYTZ GETN REPAINTED WINTER ANYWAYZ N IM DOIN DA GUTZ IM DA 1 PUTIN N DA WORK 2 WRAP FRAME AND ZETUP CAR WAZ ALL FUKIN ZTOCK WEN I GOT IT ZO I BUILT DA MUTHA FUKA NOT ZUM1 ELZE DO GET DIZ TWIZTED JOE IT WAZ ALL ZTOCK WIT A FUKIN PAINT JOB WOW..... DA REZT MY HANDZ DID WIT DA DR AKA MR. NICKELZ AZK ZUMBODY B4 U OPEN UR MOUTH...
> *


 U TALK TO MUCH BLA BLA JUST SHUT UP :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DERECHO PAJASIANDO (May 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@May 11 2010, 09:44 PM~17461360
> *this car is going to fade fade fade all of vergs paint jobs fade he uses fake candy dye and your base is a diesel base with what ever else he uses its called recycled paint....no lie..ill tell his ass my self i was there when they painted it ..twisters shop....its james is old car ..... :biggrin:
> *


WAts up


----------



## DERECHO PAJASIANDO (May 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@May 11 2010, 08:56 PM~17460718
> *shit if you guyz are building the car we all know its not  going  to do any thing that a facted..... all your car's chipp out what car have you had that past 25 inches...that right...none....you guy think the car's that you seen are some thing 2 worry about... better think twies i got a hopper comeing real soon .. never seen b4 trust me...the blue car is just a street car this one comeing is going be untouchable.like all the other car's i had...im not like some one from your shop that said i wasnt going 2 be able to touch the monte.... and what happen got shut down the sad part is that you guy gave me a house call and got shut down bumper checked on !!!!went home with sad faces like allwayz...fuckin jokes
> *


cal me way,,,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## DERECHO PAJASIANDO (May 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@May 11 2010, 12:01 PM~17454749
> *ya right u better go ask ur boys were that car came from.... AND YOU WANT TO TALK BOUT RECYCLED CARS ALL U GUYS DO IS SELL THEM BACK TO EACH OTHER AND LET THEM SIT FOR A COUPLE OF YEARS AND THEN SAY  U GOT A NEW CAR CUMMING OUT  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :rimshot:
> *


wats up way :0 :biggrin:


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DERECHO PAJASIANDO_@May 11 2010, 10:36 PM~17461949
> *wats up way  :0  :biggrin:
> *


ay puto go to 559 way


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DERECHO PAJASIANDO_@May 11 2010, 10:31 PM~17461918
> *cal me way,,,,,, :biggrin:
> *


you dnt even call me way........ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## black84 (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@May 11 2010, 11:25 PM~17462343
> *you dnt even call me way........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Mar 25 2010, 03:37 PM~17000182
> *
> 
> 
> ...



You should show the whole picture with you guys sitting on the bumper,because you know that Caprice don't sit on 3. I think its cute how you guys are trying to sit it like my shit. Tell your boy with the Caprice he's a couple thousand behind (lol) :h5:


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@May 12 2010, 11:05 AM~17465830
> *You should show the whole picture with you guys sitting on the bumper,because you know that Caprice don't sit on 3. I think its cute how you guys are trying to sit it like my shit. Tell your boy with the Caprice he's a couple thousand behind (lol) :h5:
> *




A PIMP DONT GET ZHYT TWIZTED DA CAR PAUZEZ 3 ALL DAY N U DIDNT DO ZHYT 2 UR RIDE U BOUGHT IT FIXED UP WE BUILT DIZ CAR 4RM ZCRATCH N IT DONT NEED WEIGHT OR PEOPLE ON DA BUMPER 2 PAUZE...


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@May 11 2010, 07:56 PM~17460718
> *shit if you guyz are building the car we all know its not  going  to do any thing that a facted..... all your car's chipp out what car have you had that past 25 inches...that right...none....you guy think the car's that you seen are some thing 2 worry about... better think twies i got a hopper comeing real soon .. never seen b4 trust me...the blue car is just a street car this one comeing is going be untouchable.like all the other car's i had...im not like some one from your shop that said i wasnt going 2 be able to touch the monte.... and what happen got shut down the sad part is that you guy gave me a house call and got shut down bumper checked on !!!!went home with sad faces like allwayz...fuckin jokes
> *



I WASENT SAD I JUST WANTED 2 SEE CARS HOPP


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@May 11 2010, 08:44 PM~17461360
> *this car is going to fade fade fade all of vergs paint jobs fade he uses fake candy dye and your base is a diesel base with what ever else he uses its called recycled paint....no lie..ill tell his ass my self i was there when they painted it ..twisters shop....its james is old car ..... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@May 12 2010, 10:05 AM~17465830
> *You should show the whole picture with you guys sitting on the bumper,because you know that Caprice don't sit on 3. I think its cute how you guys are trying to sit it like my shit. Tell your boy with the Caprice he's a couple thousand behind (lol) :h5:
> *


WTF U TALKING ABOUT NO ONE IS SITTING ON THE BUMPER....LIKE THAT ONE DAY AT KINGS WHEN WE SEEN U WHEN U PAUSED ON 3 N DEN WE PAUSED ON 3 N U DIDNT DO NOTHING.... WE BUILD THAT CAR :420: :420:


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by north_side_allstar_@May 12 2010, 01:09 PM~17466957
> *WTF U TALKING ABOUT NO ONE IS SITTING ON THE BUMPER....LIKE THAT ONE DAY AT KINGS WHEN WE SEEN U WHEN U PAUSED ON 3 N DEN WE PAUSED ON 3 N U DIDNT DO NOTHING.... WE BUILD THAT CAR  :420:  :420:
> *



That Caprice is boo boo...that car can only do a rolling 3. If it do a stance it's that baby 3 that he has on his avator picture. That dude is scared of my shit...that's why his ass kept going when I flagged his ass down on Kings.


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@May 12 2010, 03:30 PM~17468896
> *That Caprice is boo boo...that car can only do a rolling 3. If it do a stance it's that baby 3 that he has on his avator picture. That dude is scared of my shit...that's why his ass kept going when I flagged his ass down on Kings.
> *


fuk no pauses on 3 parked....u did not flag no one...n if u did y dint u go after us


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey Ivan this is the DR like I said b4 u have a big mouth on the internet but face 2 face u shut up like a bitch and run 2 ur car.


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@May 12 2010, 09:37 PM~17472827
> *Hey Ivan this is the DR like I said b4 u have a big mouth on the internet but face 2 face u shut up like a bitch and run 2 ur car.
> *


GET AT ME IF YOU WONT HENRY GOT MY NUMBER AINT NO BITCH HERE!!IF YOU DNT LIKE WHAT I GOT TO SAY THEN BUILD A CAR!!!!DNT HATE BCUZ YOU GUYZ GOT SERVED AND YOUR SUPOST TO BE THE BOSS..DNT LOOK LIKE A BOSS TO ME MAYBE TO THEM...WITH NO CAR FROM WHAT I SEE YOUR ETHER IN THE BACK SEAT ORTHE PASSNGER SEAT NEVER IN THE DRIVE SEAT LET YOUR CAR DO THE TALKING IF YOU HAVE ONE!!!I GOT A CAR THAT WHY I SAY WHAT I SAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....................SAY WHAT YOU WONT OR DO WHAT YOU FEEL...............................


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@May 12 2010, 09:37 PM~17472827
> *Hey Ivan this is the DR like I said b4 u have a big mouth on the internet but face 2 face u shut up like a bitch and run 2 ur car.
> *


im still waiting for you guys to catch up...


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

can i get A HOP$ SOME $$$$$$$ or BEER :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :rimshot: :rimshot: :wave: :wave: OR some PATRON


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@May 12 2010, 10:01 PM~17473160
> *GET AT ME IF YOU WONT HENRY GOT MY NUMBER AINT NO BITCH HERE!!IF YOU DNT LIKE WHAT I GOT TO SAY THEN BUILD A CAR!!!!DNT HATE BCUZ YOU GUYZ GOT SERVED AND YOUR SUPOST TO BE THE BOSS..DNT LOOK LIKE A BOSS TO ME MAYBE TO THEM...WITH NO CAR FROM WHAT I SEE YOUR ETHER IN THE BACK SEAT ORTHE  PASSNGER SEAT NEVER IN  THE DRIVE SEAT LET YOUR CAR DO THE TALKING IF YOU HAVE ONE!!!I GOT A CAR THAT WHY I SAY WHAT I SAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....................SAY WHAT YOU WONT OR DO WHAT YOU FEEL...............................
> 
> 
> ...



U can act all big n bad if u wnt 2 but we both knw ill drop ur ass so dnt get out of line if u got a prob wit tht fck the fon call take ur ass 2 the shop u been there plenty of times


----------



## BIGPIMPIN82 (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@May 13 2010, 02:07 AM~17474569
> *U can act all big n bad if u wnt 2 but we both knw ill drop ur ass so dnt get out of line if u got a prob wit tht fck the fon call take ur ass 2 the shop u been there plenty of times
> *


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@May 12 2010, 09:37 PM~17472827
> *Hey Ivan this is the DR like I said b4 u have a big mouth on the internet but face 2 face u shut up like a bitch and run 2 ur car.
> *


AND WE CAN BACK IT UP UNLIKE UR CREW SO WHAT YOU TRYN TO DO YOU WANT TO KEEP IT ABOUT HOPPN OR DO U GUYS WANT TO GET INTO SUM GANSTER SHIT CUZ WE CAN DO THIS ETHIER WAY..... TALKN BOUT U DNT TALK SHIT ON THE INTERNET YOU GOT A PROBLEM GET AT ME IN PERSON YOU KNOW WERE TO FIND ME OR ANY OF US AT THAT AINT NOBODY RUNIN FROM YOU STEP UP OR PULL SUMTHING UP GROWN ASS MAN TRY TO PICK FIGHT WITH A 21 YEAR OLD HOW LOW CAN YOU GET .......


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@May 13 2010, 01:07 AM~17474569
> *U can act all big n bad if u wnt 2 but we both knw ill drop ur ass so dnt get out of line if u got a prob wit tht fck the fon call take ur ass 2 the shop u been there plenty of times
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: im not here to give people a show....when you see me ....say what you wont or do what you feel.........


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@May 12 2010, 09:01 PM~17473160
> *GET AT ME IF YOU WONT HENRY GOT MY NUMBER AINT NO BITCH HERE!!IF YOU DNT LIKE WHAT I GOT TO SAY THEN BUILD A CAR!!!!DNT HATE BCUZ YOU GUYZ GOT SERVED AND YOUR SUPOST TO BE THE BOSS..DNT LOOK LIKE A BOSS TO ME MAYBE TO THEM...WITH NO CAR FROM WHAT I SEE YOUR ETHER IN THE BACK SEAT ORTHE  PASSNGER SEAT NEVER IN  THE DRIVE SEAT LET YOUR CAR DO THE TALKING IF YOU HAVE ONE!!!I GOT A CAR THAT WHY I SAY WHAT I SAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....................SAY WHAT YOU WONT OR DO WHAT YOU FEEL...............................
> 
> 
> ...



:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@May 13 2010, 07:37 AM~17476398
> *AND WE CAN BACK IT UP UNLIKE UR CREW SO WHAT YOU TRYN TO DO YOU WANT TO KEEP IT ABOUT HOPPN OR DO U GUYS WANT TO GET INTO SUM GANSTER SHIT CUZ WE CAN DO THIS ETHIER WAY..... TALKN BOUT U DNT TALK SHIT ON THE INTERNET YOU GOT A PROBLEM GET AT ME IN PERSON YOU KNOW WERE TO FIND ME OR ANY OF US AT THAT AINT NOBODY RUNIN FROM YOU STEP UP OR PULL SUMTHING UP GROWN ASS MAN TRY TO PICK FIGHT WITH A 21 YEAR OLD HOW LOW CAN YOU GET .......
> *



:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@May 12 2010, 09:15 PM~17473367
> *im still waiting for you guys to catch up...
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH WEIGHT DO U HAVE SO WE CAN CATCH UP


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

[/QUOTE]
[/quote]


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by north_side_allstar_@May 13 2010, 12:37 PM~17478615
> *HOW MUCH WEIGHT DO U HAVE SO WE CAN CATCH UP
> *


go to kings on sunday and ill show you if knot blackstone...... :biggrin:


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

if anybody wants to hop let us know we could set something up we have island girl ...damasios car ..the lil white truck...gilberts truck...and my car...thats all we have ready for sunday......


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by north_side_allstar_@May 13 2010, 12:37 PM~17478615
> *HOW MUCH WEIGHT DO U HAVE SO WE CAN CATCH UP
> *


same as the green car you guys have we just know how to use it..


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: straight clownin, stacklifehydraulics   :biggrin:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@May 13 2010, 04:05 PM~17481378
> *same as the green car you guys have we just know how to use it..
> *


wut u talking about


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@May 13 2010, 03:59 PM~17481326
> *go to kings on sunday and ill show you if knot blackstone...... :biggrin:
> *


WILL BE OUT THERE


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

:x:


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@May 13 2010, 05:53 PM~17481921
> *:x:
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :barf: :barf: :barf: :no: :no: :no: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@May 11 2010, 10:00 AM~17453582
> *BUILT BY ME MY HANDZ GOT DIRTY NOT BOUGHT....
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:loco: :barf: :barf: :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@May 13 2010, 07:51 PM~17483155
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@May 14 2010, 03:05 AM~17486893
> *:loco:  :barf:  :barf:  :nono:  :buttkick:
> *



CERTIFIED CUZTOMZ </span>GOT DOWN LOL [/b][/i]</span>


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@May 14 2010, 08:26 AM~17488450
> *CERTIFIED CUZTOMZ </span>GOT DOWN LOL *[/i]</span>
> [/b]


Post pics of that piece of shit you got boy...you don't want it with me punk!!! All my shit was done over at the shop...so eat a dick. The car came from Certified,but was done over by Straight Clownin and Damasio. So I guess since your on that level when are you going to bring out that old Just Dipin car? Have that piece of shit out on Sunday and get served :biggrin: And stop talking shit about me buying this muthafucka....you tried to buy it yourself,but your broke ass couldn't come up with the money. Funny thing is Dame wasn't going to sell you the car anyways...we was just fucking with your dusty ass. You ain't nothing but a Island Girl goupie. I remember you and Lunny begging Dame to park it at your house just so you could look at it all night so you could daydream.


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@May 14 2010, 09:47 AM~17489267
> *Post pics of that piece of shit you got boy...you don't want it with me punk!!! All my shit was done over at the shop...so eat a dick. The car came from Certified,but was done over by Straight Clownin and Damasio. So I guess since your on that level when are you going to bring out that old Just Dipin  car? Have that piece of shit out on Sunday and get served :biggrin:  And stop talking shit about me buying this muthafucka....you tried to buy it yourself,but your broke ass couldn't come up with the money. Funny thing is Dame wasn't going to sell you the car anyways...we was just fucking with your dusty ass. You ain't nothing but a Island Girl goupie. I remember you and Lunny begging Dame to park it at your house just so you could look at it all night so you could daydream.
> *



LOL


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@May 14 2010, 10:14 AM~17489511
> *LOL
> *


Well if you ain't going to bring it out then don't worry about what my car do. You don't know what the fuck was done to my car so dont speak on it. You just worry about keeping that fake candy out of the sun (lol)


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@May 14 2010, 10:57 AM~17489868
> *Well if you ain't going to bring it out then don't worry about what my car do. You don't know what the fuck was done to my car so dont speak on it. You just worry about keeping that fake candy out of the sun (lol)
> *


AWW I WANNA B LYKE DADDY IZAAC AND DADDY IVAN LOL ANY WAYZ CAR IZ ALWAYZ N DA ZUN N AINT FADIN YET LOL N ITZ NOT HITTIN DA ZTREET TIL I ZAY IT WILL NOT WEN PPL ZAY. MY CHOICE MY RIDE...

HIT ME UP U GOT MY # LETZ MEET UP


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@May 14 2010, 11:03 AM~17489902
> *AWW I WANNA B LYKE DADDY IZAAC AND DADDY IVAN LOL ANY WAYZ CAR IZ ALWAYZ N DA ZUN N AINT FADIN YET LOL N ITZ NOT HITTIN DA ZTREET TIL I ZAY IT WILL NOT WEN PPL ZAY. MY CHOICE MY RIDE...
> 
> HIT ME UP U GOT MY # LETZ MEET UP
> *


Your a really funny guy...you make me laugh(lol)


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@May 14 2010, 11:21 AM~17490062
> *Your a really funny guy...you make me laugh(lol)
> *


Shit dnt show them. show me 
Pm loco :biggrin:


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@May 14 2010, 11:03 AM~17489902
> *AWW I WANNA B LYKE DADDY IZAAC AND DADDY IVAN LOL ANY WAYZ CAR IZ ALWAYZ N DA ZUN N AINT FADIN YET LOL N ITZ NOT HITTIN DA ZTREET TIL I ZAY IT WILL NOT WEN PPL ZAY. MY CHOICE MY RIDE...
> 
> HIT ME UP U GOT MY # LETZ MEET UP
> *



whats with all the Z's man??


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@May 14 2010, 10:04 PM~17495409
> *whats with all the Z's man??
> *


JUZ A HABBIT DONT REALLY UZE DEM....


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :420: :420: :420: :420: 

can we just go have fun 2night n just see cars hopp


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

CHEVYMAN71/64 :wave: :wave: :420:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

HOW WAS THE CAR SHOW ANY PICS OR VID


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

all you need to know is the clowns shut it down.....keeping fresno on the map tttttttttttttt


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@May 18 2010, 05:26 PM~17531951
> *all you need to know is the clowns shut it down.....keeping fresno on the map tttttttttttttt
> *


 :0


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@May 18 2010, 04:26 PM~17531951
> *all you need to know is the clowns shut it down.....keeping fresno on the map tttttttttttttt
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@May 18 2010, 05:54 PM~17532842
> *:0
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@May 18 2010, 05:54 PM~17532842
> *:0
> *


WUT HAPPEN 2 URE NOSE


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by north_side_allstar_@May 18 2010, 09:03 PM~17534773
> *WUT HAPPEN 2 URE NOSE
> *


I got jumped bitch dat wat happened n lyke a bitch he bit me but itz on we on da hunt him n hiz homeboy watch.


----------



## north_side_allstar (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@May 18 2010, 10:42 PM~17536840
> *I got jumped bitch dat wat happened n lyke a bitch he bit me but itz on we on da hunt him n hiz homeboy watch.
> *


WUT HAPPEN JONES


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by north_side_allstar_@May 18 2010, 11:43 PM~17536856
> *WUT HAPPEN JONES
> *


My bmKz brotha n friend jumped me couldn't c me 1 on 1 datz wat happened


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Being serious that's some bullshit we may not like eachother but I would never pull no punkshit like that anyway i fight with my car some people take shit to seriously  I mAy not like you but even gangstas need to have some rules :biggrin:


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@May 19 2010, 08:07 AM~17538832
> *Being serious that's some bullshit we may not like eachother but I would never pull no punkshit like that anyway i fight with my car some people take shit to seriously   I mAy not like you but even gangstas need to have some rules  :biggrin:
> *


True dat cuz couldn't c me 1 on 1 zo thery jumped me n I'm a lil ***** n they both big lol I'm a soldier though lol my BM iz zumthan elze lol fuk it anotha day anotha $$$


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Truce then you got bigger problems with those baby mamas good luck my friendy :biggrin:


----------



## big daddy#1 (Apr 5, 2010)

:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big daddy#1_@May 23 2010, 02:45 PM~17578525
> *:buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


Haterz


----------



## big daddy#1 (Apr 5, 2010)

:loco: :loco: :loco: not on mines :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## big daddy#1 (Apr 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@May 27 2010, 12:44 PM~17622876
> *TTT
> *


this fool pepsi 559 life is :dunno: :burn: :banghead: :werd: :drama: :drama: :drama: :barf:


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

_*GOT FRAMEZ, ARMZ, PUMPZ, AND MORE*_


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

WHAT UP USO WHATS CRACKIN HOMES PM ME UR #£S£~


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@Jul 27 2010, 10:41 PM~18160561
> *WHAT UP USO WHATS CRACKIN HOMES PM ME UR #£S£~
> *



Pm'd


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Wassup vatos wat are you up to


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jul 31 2010, 08:47 PM~18196208
> *Wassup vatos wat are you up to
> *



BUILDIN AND SLANGIN LOW LOWS


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

*WE GOT FRAMEZ FOR SALE GBODY, BIG BODY,X-FRAMEZ WE GOT DEM*


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

CHEAP PRICEZ GREAT WORK


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

_*CHEAP CLEAN WORK*_


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

ANY 1 NEED WORK LET ME KNOW


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

I HAVE A ZET OF CADILLAC UPPER A-ARMZ EXTENDED 2 1/2" AND FULLY WRAPPED BULLETPROOF AND UNBREAKABLE WITH CLEAN AZZ NICKLE WELDZ IM AZKIN $200 OR $150 WIT EXCHANGE FOR UR ZTOCK ARMZ....



































I ALZO HAVE A ZET OF CLEAN REINFORCED CADILLAC LOWER A-ARMZ WILL POZT PICZ LATER AZKIN $200 OR $150 WIT EXCHANGE OF ZTOCK LOWERZ

AND LAZT BUT NOT LEAZT A FULL WRAPPED WORKIN CADILLAC REAR END WIT BAT WING AZKIN $250 OR $200 WIT EXCHANGE OF UR ZTOCK REAR END WILL POZT PICZ LATER...

FOR MORE INFO FEEL FREE 2 PM ME OR CALL SIDE II SIDE CUZTOM HYDRAULICZ AZK FOR MR. JONEZ 559-761-7645 LOCAL PICK UP BUT WILL ZHIP BUYER PAYZ XTRA FOR ZHIPPIN LOCATED IN FREZNO,CALI.


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

T
T
T
:biggrin:


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)

WHERES NANO? HOLLA AT YOUR BOY ON THE PM TIP!


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1Stop Auto Shop_@Oct 29 2010, 11:39 AM~18940631
> *WHERES NANO? HOLLA AT YOUR BOY ON THE PM TIP!
> *



Pm zent


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

MENTION THIS AD WHEN CALLING YOU WILL GET A HOLIDAY DISCOUNT ON ALL UR WORK NEEDED $25 0FF ANY WORK OVER $200, $50 OFF ANY WORK OVER $500, AND $100 OFF ANY WORK OVER $1100


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## CaliLiving (Oct 10, 2010)

TTT for $ide to $ide


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CaliLiving_@Feb 5 2011, 11:03 AM~19794738
> *TTT for $ide to $ide
> *



THANKZ PIMP


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

A CUZTOMERZ 64 WE DOIN FULL FRAME AND ZWAP


----------



## CaliLiving (Oct 10, 2010)

got any pics of setupz and or trunkz you guyz have done?

alzo whatz the ticket on a gbody strezz pointz reinforce


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CaliLiving_@Feb 15 2011, 09:43 PM~19880662
> *got any pics of setupz and or trunkz you guyz have done?
> 
> alzo whatz the ticket on a gbody strezz pointz reinforce
> *



WILL GET ZUM PICZ 2MORROW N POZT UP.. ZTREZZ ON GBODY $475


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

U guys ready to hopp that Monte yet ? Hit me up


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Feb 15 2011, 10:09 PM~19880954
> *U guys ready to hopp that Monte yet ? Hit me up
> *



Az zoon az we get batteriez pimp. N which Monte u talkin bout


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

Gbody partial wrap? arches fron n bak,rear bridge,rea end,chest plate,upper arms wrappd and Xtended? hit me


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

JUZ PUT BODY BACK ON 64 NOW FRONT CLIP DEN CONNECT HYDROZ


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

ALL BACK 2GTHER NOW GOTTA DO ZET UP 2MORROW


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

ALL PUMPZ R IN CAR 2MORROW CONNECT ZWITCHEZ AND WIRE UP N IF ALL GOEZ WELL 3 WHEEL IT LOL


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

WILL B DONE 2MORROW OWNER WAZ A FEW PARTZ ZHORT ZO PUT UZ BHIND LOL


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Mar 3 2011, 10:55 PM~20011675
> *WILL B DONE 2MORROW OWNER WAZ A FEW PARTZ ZHORT ZO PUT UZ BHIND LOL
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: looking good homie


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

ITZ ALIVE AND READY 2 HIT DA ZTREETZ FINALLY


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

:thumbsup: I'll b ther n the morin to pick this up


----------



## monte81_559 (Mar 26, 2011)

SIDE II SIDE T.T.T


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dannyp_@Mar 25 2011, 09:42 PM~20182756
> *:thumbsup: I'll b ther n the morin to pick this up
> 
> 
> ...



Koo pimp we will b waitin


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Mar 26 2011, 12:09 AM~20183873
> *Koo pimp we will b waitin
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=20160906


----------



## bigt15 (Sep 3, 2009)

Whats good. I have 1995 Cadillac FLeetwood Brougham that needs some work. My truck has a 2 pump 6 battery set up that looks prety clean. The problem i have is my a arms are too extended (around 2-3 inches) which is how i bought my ccar and it keeps blown in up my tires like every week or two... the outside parts keep wearing out. I want to tow my car to a shop and get my whole frame, a arms and everything else under the car all brand new chrome. I was wondering how much it would cost to order new parts all chrome ,everything from the frame to the exhaust pipes so the bottom of ma ride looks cleaner then the top. I want my tires to sit straight. ALso my car is too bouncy right now which is giving me trouble with the cops so i was wondering what you can do so it will ride smooth (right now i dont even drive the car in the freeway). Let me know how much it will cost and what u can do for me ill try to get my car towed to Fresno. I live in Glendale. Appreciate it.


----------



## bigt15 (Sep 3, 2009)

I will try to send you sum pics if needed. Let me know.


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

dont be left out sign your club up or call 559-803-3273 or pm sean 2009 all solo riders are welcome

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=20158192


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP+Mar 26 2011, 01:08 AM~20184105-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM ZENT


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dannyp_@Mar 25 2011, 09:42 PM~20182756
> *:thumbsup: I'll b ther n the morin to pick this up
> 
> 
> ...



GOOD DOIN BUZZINEZZ WIT U PIMP LET ME KNOW IF U HAVE ANY PROBLEMZ K.


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

Be up ther Friday Mornin dogg


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

FULL WRAPPED FRAME OFF A 73 IMPALA FOR ZALE $1100


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

4/16/11 kernny park....this saturday.........


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

THANKZ 4 DA BUMP


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

TTT for the homie Pepsi and his crew. Much love from Tweet and Island Girl...










Somebody is going to be bleeding if they fuck with her this time around.....real talk :biggrin:


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@Apr 12 2011, 07:08 PM~20323394
> *TTT for the homie Pepsi and his crew. Much love from Tweet and Island Girl...
> 
> 
> ...



c u on da ztreetz pimp


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT for da homies!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Apr 13 2011, 11:24 PM~20335413
> *TTT for da homies!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



THANKZ BRO I WANNA C PICZ OF DA CHROME .....


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

WE ZTILL HERE PUTTIN IN WORK WAT U NEED WE CAN DO 4RM ARMZ TO FULL FRAMEZ HIT ME UP


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

Fucc side 2 side them my niggahz wait........ LoL wut up pepzi ****** I juz got bored tryna find a set up lol


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

Lol i knw ur bored talkin zhyt wit a Side II Side built frame under ur car lol


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*Check out our New Switch Panels !!!! **
"Teardrop" & "Brass Knuckle" Design $89 **
Call today & order yours.!!!!
*



























*More to come..... Stay Tuned.!! **
Norma *


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

_*WINTER TYME AND ITZ THAT TYME OF THE YEAR TO LIFT UR CAR OR CHANGE UP SUM SHYT WELL WE ARE HER FOR U BEZT PRICEZ AROUND GOOD QUALITY WORK AND CLEAN WELDZ WE GUARANTEE U WILL BE SATISFIED AND HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH ANY WORK WE DON HIT ME UP FOR PRICEZ AND INFO ILL MATCH IF NOT BEAT ANY1'Z PRICEZ AND CAN GUARANTEE SPEEDY TURN AROUND TYME WIT DA SAME QUALITY WORK.. WE DO NOT CHROME SORRY BUT WE DO REINFORCEMENTZ, INZTALLZ, RACKZ, CUZTOM LOCK-UPZ*_


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

PEPSI_559 said:


> _*WINTER TYME AND ITZ THAT TYME OF THE YEAR TO LIFT UR CAR OR CHANGE UP SUM SHYT WELL WE ARE HER FOR U BEZT PRICEZ AROUND GOOD QUALITY WORK AND CLEAN WELDZ WE GUARANTEE U WILL BE SATISFIED AND HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH ANY WORK WE DON HIT ME UP FOR PRICEZ AND INFO ILL MATCH IF NOT BEAT ANY1'Z PRICEZ AND CAN GUARANTEE SPEEDY TURN AROUND TYME WIT DA SAME QUALITY WORK.. WE DO NOT CHROME SORRY BUT WE DO REINFORCEMENTZ, INZTALLZ, RACKZ, CUZTOM LOCK-UPZ*_


TTT


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

You have any impala front spindles complete


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

G-TIMES 559 said:


> WELL I CAN SAY "JUICED79REGAL" DIDNT FLAKE OUT ON ME...THANKS AGAIN FOR THE $20 WRAPPED & EXTENDED ARMS :biggrin:


damn thats cheap. 20 for arms extended and wrapped


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

CHEVYMAN71/64 said:


> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:yes side 2 side did wraped the frame and wht u guys didnt put it on the bumper we did....ALL YOU GUYS DID WAS WRAP A FRAME HOW DO YOU WANT TO GET BUSINESS IF ALL U DO IS TALK SHIT AND DONT BACK IT UP *IF REALLY DO GOT BEEF WITH US THEN LETS DO SUMTHING ABOUT CHUMP .....IF YOU DONT LIKE WHAT I GOT TO SAY THEN DO SUMTHING WHEN I SEE YOU ON THE STREETS DONT GET ALL BRAVE BEHIDE THE COMPUTER ETHIER BITCH*


*


:sprint:
*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

PEPSI_559 said:


> *Thatz koo they need all da back up they can get *n we go sumthan 4 u az well pimp Side II Side don't get it twisted we cumin out hard


:rofl:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

PEPSI_559 said:


> What does this do ? it doesnt support it from bending?


*Bro thatz how he wanted it customer tellz uz wat they want we do it no ?'Z asked pimp*[/QUOTE]

:nono: dnt blame the customer. as professionals guide him in the right direction


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

straight clownin said:


> the frame that broke wast of money ask fat boy who made it the frame suckedt..like your shop... *u were still in glide in low..or was it rollers only....*** club hopper :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


*

:wow:*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

BackBumper559 said:


> :uh: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :loco: :loco: :loco: *HE WASNT A MEMBER OF R.O*


:buttkick:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

PEPSI_559 said:


> Cuz should of opened hiz mouth n he would of got hiz $$ back rather den sayn he liked it we told him 4rm da gate $$ back if he waznt satisfied so *don't fukn hate ur knee high 2 a grazz hopper pimp*


:roflmao:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> you trying to tell me thats quality enough to win a show you know how much fill wellding a grinding imma have to do, thats bullshit it should've been ready out the gate looks like you bought one size metal and what bout those a-arms theyre not even wrapped around the bushing and the rear spring perch holes arent lined up right, your an amature  bro dont be lazy do it right no matter the situation with the custy all work you do[even the cheap stuff] reflects on you. *no one cares bout the story all they remember is the work and who did it *:0


:yes:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ncridahz said:


> *What the fuck mino don't try and put me on blast in this forum saying I'm not happy with the job $1400 and 14 days to wrap a frame I'm hella happy frames going under car in one week you say your going to have to fill and grind NO YOUR NOT that frame is a side to side frame not king fish you had your chance and yes we are family*


hno: ITS GETTING GOOD


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209;10630789[B said:


> ]I'm done with this I wasn't trying to piss off my friend ,but wat I don't understand is how I been good enough homie to have lifted every car you ever built or owned and not bring it to me but it's cool like I said ill leave this alone I'm out [/B]


:tears:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

straight clownin said:


> *thats why your stuck doing 15 inches*.maybeeeee 20.on a 40 inch lock up...dont lie whats the most inches you ever did you never got close to 30 come on guy... :0 :0 at least we know how to use our weight weight weight ........all that weight you guys got as soon as it works your going to get stuck at 40 inches :0 :0


THATS IT JUST 15 LOL


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

CHEVYMAN71/64 said:


> cheerleaders what r u talkn about we got cars and u dnt want to talk about weight u act like u guys dont use it that green monte got a trunk full of it and still cant hit bumper u broke bitch takes u 2 years to lift a car it took u 3years just to buy one and *if u ever do pull up on me dont b in a primerd car or a fuck macco paint job on it with toren up ass seat we ride an hop clean cars and yes there all street cars*


:run:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

559karlo said:


> *What u say lol
> This is a computer not a cell phone lol *



:roflmao:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

PEPSI_559 said:


> Yea I zeen u @ da park n da 1 car n ur lil clan dat hit da zwitch chipped lyke a mutha fuka zhyt *my truck hitz higher den dat wen I hit a zpeed bump* zo if u guyz gna hit da zwitch make zure u dnt chip. Icemanz car hitz higher den dat n he only got 6 batteriez. Lyke I zaid a couple pozt back Eazter ok thankz again 4 bumpin da topic


LMAO PEPS IS A FOO


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

PEPSI_559 said:


> *Ha ha ha yea yea I got zerved. Running 8 batteriez set up 4 lay n play on callapzed zpringz big deal I ztill pulled up*....


 EXCUSES LIKE A MOTHFUCCA .. GTTA BE READY AT ALL TIMES ..:twak:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

559karlo said:


> *Let's see them hopping* any. Car three wheels :twak: :werd: :drama:


IM STILL WAITING TOO ?? BEEN ASKING FOR MONTHS


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

PEPSI_559 said:


> *To all thoze lookin 4ward 2 zeein Side II Side out Easter we weill not make it due 2 high demand n buzzinezz we are unable 2 get our ridez ready we will b on da ztreetz witout hopperz they will hit da ztreet late diz month zorry 4 all da dizappointment n will hop zoon but not Eazter every1 b zafe n enjoy da day 4rm Side II Side n familiez*


LMAO , SAME STORY IN 2012 ...:uh:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> I'm tryin not to laugh wen I read these vatos *making excuses and more excuse I'm in for a shop call let's do it right and get it on film why are they still talkin tough but never no action *but that's just my chipper opinion :biggrin:  hit me up stack you already know I got your back on this one :biggrin:


:dunno:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

STEP UR GAME UP said:


> if you call this chippin for a street car!!!!damm i wonder what your guyz hopper is doing !!!!!!!!i dont know how you guyz arnt ready your shop car been lifed for about 6 years and steal dnt hop!!!!!!!!!!!!your shop car vs my back yard car!!!!!oooooooo i for got you dnt even have a car !!!!!!!dnt ground out on a batterie it your last live!!!!!!pussey cat!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:sprint:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

lbrewer said:


> First of all muthafucka I wasn't stiff. I ain't scared of nobody *****,especailly noboy from your club. *Your ass need to keep your ass off the computer talking all that shit.All you have is that 300 doller Cadillac that hasn't ran in years with those 8 inch strokes in the back(lol)!!!! *This site is for muthafuckas with lowriders....and you don't even have one. The only thing your ass ever post up is pictures of those gay ass tattoos. And you need to keep in mind that Dame be on this shit more than me,so you fucked with the wrong ***** punk -Tweet


:roflmao:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

PEPSI_559 said:


> *Ur bitch azz ztill bumpin ur gumz damn n u aint even pulled up wat a bitch lyke I zaid b4 pull up or ztay da fuk off our topic we r waitin lil guyz.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> STOP ARGUING , WHERES PICS ?? ALREADY 23 PAGES AND NO PIX .


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

north_side_allstar said:


> WTF U TALKING ABOUT NO ONE IS SITTING ON THE BUMPER....LIKE THAT ONE DAY AT KINGS WHEN WE SEEN U WHEN U PAUSED ON 3 N DEN WE PAUSED ON 3 N U DIDNT DO NOTHING.... WE BUILD THAT CAR :420: :420:


STANDING 3 AINT NOTHING SPECIAL


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

A CUZTOMERZ CAR WE DID 4RM NOR. CAL RIDAHZ UP IN SAC...


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 83lowlow (Sep 20, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

_*SHYT HAZ BEEN SLOW SO HEREZ WAT IM THINKIN OF DOIN IZ RAFFLING OFF A FULLY WRAPPED G-BODY FRAME AND OR A COMPLETE FULL WRAPPED ROLLING CADILLAC CHAZIZ WIT TICKETZ STARING @ $50 AND WILL CLOZE WEN I SELL 40 TICKETZ SO U CAN GET FULLY WRAPPED STOCK FRAME OR COMPLETE CHAZIZ FOR ONLY $50 HMMM WAT DO U GUYZ THINK BOUT DAT? NO HATERZ DIZ ON SUM REAL SHYT RYTE HERE.. WE ARE LOCATED IN FRESNO, CA*_


----------



## Raidernation94 (Feb 17, 2012)

A homie how much to cut my big body and make me a rack for 8 batteries


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

Raidernation94 said:


> A homie how much to cut my big body and make me a rack for 8 batteries



PM SENT


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

I HAVE A STOCK 59-64 IMPALA X-FRAME FRAME FOR SALE $300 OR TRADE IT IS A STOCK FRAME NEVER MOLESTED

I HAVE A COMPLETE STOCK CADILLAC FLEETWOOD ROLLING CHASSIS FITS 78-96 RWD CADILLAC'S BOTH 2DR & 4DR. FOR SALE $500 OR TRADE IT COMES WITH FRONT SUSPENSION, UPPER & LOWER A-ARMS, TIE RODS, GEAR BOX, REAR SUSPENSION, REAR TRAILING ARMS, REAR END, AND BOTH SPINDLES & CALIPERS IT IS A STOCK FRAME & CHASSIS NEVER MOLESTED

I HAVE A STOCK EL CAMINO FRAME FOR SALE $300 OR TRADE IT COMES WITH FRONT GEAR BOX, TIE RODS, REAR BUMPER, AND A TOW HITCH IT IS A STOCK FRAME NEVER MOLESTED CALL OR TEXT FOR MORE INFO 559-761-7645 LOCATED IN FRESNO,CA​


----------



## tonelocz559 (Feb 4, 2010)

How much to install a setup in a 95 s10 blazer i got the setup and battery rack


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

Pm sent


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT


----------

